# GF II PUMPHEAD INSTALL



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

so after talking to the homie on layitlow and phone layitlow member RED63RAG has come over to the darkside and is switching up to the blackmagic family...after taking apart his prohopper pump this is what he found...his GF II pumphead with atleast 12 plus washings holding it to the block..this is how it was installed at prohopper in van nuys...wouldnt it have just been easier to use the right bolt in the first place?.....should probably lay off the porno work and use the right parts in installation....or am i wrong...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2009, 10:00 PM~14860082
> *so after talking to the homie on layitlow and phone layitlow member REDRAG63 has come over to the darkside and is switching up to the blackmagic family...after taking apart his prohopper pump this is what he found...his GF II pumphead with atleast 12 plus washings holding it to the block..this is how it was installed at prohopper in van nuys...wouldnt it have just been easier to use the right bolt in the first place?.....should probably lay off the porno work and use the right parts in installation....or am i wrong...
> 
> 
> ...


agreed, nothing but marzochi for us


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i believe to each their own, but i would believe that if ur gonna send something out you should install it with the right parts or in this case the right length bolts and not use a ton of washers to hold it in place...grant it i have myself done this in a pinch on my own setup before, but this is something that came straight from the company like this...


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2009, 11:07 PM~14860171
> *i believe to each their own, but i would believe that if ur gonna send something out you should install it with the right parts or in this case the right length bolts and not use a ton of washers to hold it in place...grant it i have myself done this in a pinch on my own setup before, but this is something that came straight from the company like this...
> *


X2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

if it came like that , then that is fuckd up, ,


----------



## Ked O.P. (May 4, 2009)

makes you wonder what else is being done half ass... :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

this is gonna be a hot topic i can already tell hehe


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

you get wut u pay for lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 23 2009, 11:28 PM~14860394
> *you get wut u pay for lol
> *



lol

im sure im gonna get hate mail now lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2009, 10:32 PM~14860427
> *lol
> 
> im sure im gonna get hate mail now lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

alot of folks use washers...


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

I USED WASHERS , I EVEN USED WASHERS ON MY MARZ.. SO USING WASHERS IS GHETTO NOW ?????????????


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Aug 24 2009, 03:16 AM~14861248
> *I USED WASHERS , I EVEN USED WASHERS ON MY MARZ.. SO USING WASHERS IS GHETTO NOW ?????????????
> *


Im sure useing 1 or maybe even 2 washers isnt considered bad but using as many washers that are shown in the pic above is just uncalled for like Kingfish said why not just get the correct length bolts......


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i use washers aswell but 1 per bolt all they had to do was cut the bolts down to the correct length :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

:0


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

i called them and they said they used the same type washers in the flux capacitors they sell to unicycle community. it's for added strength, i mean c'mon...it is a GFORCE pumphead... :roflmao:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Mine was the same way, they have 1 bolt size for the largest pump and shim it for small pumps I guess.... :0


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

im guilty when it comes to washers


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

what i like about kingfish is that he isnt hatin 

he's just mad that people throw stuff together and sell to customers.

some people may not know better but shops have a responsibity.

and pics dont lie.

cobra


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

damn! i have done this my self. so maybe we should start a poll on who thinks this is a bad idea to do. AND IM NOT HATING! i am very eager to install my B.M.H. set up. but if using washers is a bad thing, why did my brand new set up from them come with a stack of washers on a couple of the pumphead bolts?????????


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Im sure alot of companys do it . Big deal . I stack em all tha time and even use 1/2 bolts as washers . lol . Im guilty . But my shit still bangs :biggrin:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

i never thought anything of it until today.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Its not a bad idea, but its unprofessional.

if they are guessing wrong on somthing as simple as bolt length, or wont carry the shorter bolts.. I wonder where else they improvize? prooves if they found a dusty box of old dried out seals from 20 years ago, they'd build pumps with them, just because they had them..


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 24 2009, 10:50 AM~14863226
> *Its not a bad idea, but its unprofessional.
> 
> if they are guessing wrong on somthing as simple as bolt length, or wont carry the shorter bolts.. I wonder where else they improvize? prooves if they found a dusty box of old dried out seals from 20 years ago, they'd build pumps with them, just because they had them..
> *



well said.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey I'm just as guilty of using washers as well. 1 per bolt. But not the amount that r on this pumphead. im just saying why not use the right parts to begin with before u send it out...


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

If the recess is too deep with the steel insert, the bolt sometimes won't catch and since the next 5/16-24 bolt size goes up 1/2" rather than 1/4" the bolt is either too short or too long. They must have had a bad batch of blocks and were trying to salvage them.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Aug 24 2009, 12:45 PM~14864406
> *If the recess is too deep with the steel insert, the bolt sometimes won't catch and since the next 5/16-24 bolt size goes up 1/2" rather than 1/4" the bolt is either too short or too long.  They must have had a bad batch of blocks and were trying to salvage them.
> *



true..but ive never seen so many washers before lol


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2009, 09:00 PM~14860082
> *so after talking to the homie on layitlow and phone layitlow member RED63RAG has come over to the darkside and is switching up to the blackmagic family...after taking apart his prohopper pump this is what he found...his GF II pumphead with atleast 12 plus washings holding it to the block..this is how it was installed at prohopper in van nuys...wouldnt it have just been easier to use the right bolt in the first place?.....should probably lay off the porno work and use the right parts in installation....or am i wrong...
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT LIKE THIS IS THE REASON WHY I BOUGHT A BLACK MAGIC THIS TIME AROUND


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 24 2009, 09:33 AM~14863062
> *Im sure alot of companys do it . Big deal . I stack em all tha time  and even use 1/2 bolts as washers . lol . Im guilty . But my shit still bangs  :biggrin:
> *



WTF?????U THE MAN GILBERT.I NEVER SEEN THAT DONE!


I HAVE SEEN NUTS AS SPACERS THOUGH........(NO ****)


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 24 2009, 03:40 PM~14866181
> *WTF?????U THE MAN GILBERT.I NEVER SEEN THAT DONE!
> I HAVE SEEN NUTS AS SPACERS THOUGH........(NO ****)
> *


ive seen it as well...on a pumphead at that lol


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 24 2009, 04:36 PM~14866144
> *SHIT LIKE THIS IS THE REASON WHY I BOUGHT A BLACK MAGIC THIS TIME AROUND
> *



i just purchased a set up. 3/4 front pump w/ #11. and one of the bolts has 4 washers.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Aug 24 2009, 01:45 PM~14864406
> *If the recess is too deep with the steel insert, the bolt sometimes won't catch and since the next 5/16-24 bolt size goes up 1/2" rather than 1/4" the bolt is either too short or too long.  They must have had a bad batch of blocks and were trying to salvage them.
> *




surely b.m.h. would be better than that.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

ive used nuts as spacers too,
i dont think using nuts as spacers has anything to do with the way the car works or gets up, 
i know i aint driving to the hardware store to look for the right size bolt if i can throw in a few washers, or nuts 

i also had to use a few washers on a 3/4 block from Black Magic 
bolt holes couln't be drilled more because they would of gone in to the pressure port


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Aug 24 2009, 04:17 PM~14866606
> *ive used nuts as spacers too,
> i dont think using nuts as spacers has anything to do with the way the car works or gets up,
> i know i aint driving to the hardware store to look for the right size bolt if i can throw in a few washers, or nuts
> ...




 :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 24 2009, 03:40 PM~14866181
> *WTF?????U THE MAN GILBERT.I NEVER SEEN THAT DONE!
> I HAVE SEEN NUTS AS SPACERS THOUGH........(NO ****)
> *



Ha ! It was a trick bro , you said it first NUTS!!!!!!!!! LOL . The things you be thinkin homie . :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 24 2009, 03:35 PM~14866838
> *Ha ! It was a trick bro , you said it first NUTS!!!!!!!!!  LOL . The things you be thinkin  homie .  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: i said no ****..............


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Aug 24 2009, 04:17 PM~14866606
> *
> i know i aint driving to the hardware store to look for the right size bolt if i can throw in a few washers, or nuts
> *


I guess I take that for granted, since I live between an awsome hardware store and a machine/fab/hydraulic shop.

But when has a manufacturer that has there own line of gears ever not have the right size bolts?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 24 2009, 03:35 PM~14866838
> *Ha ! It was a trick bro , you said it first NUTS!!!!!!!!!  LOL . The things you be thinkin  homie .  :roflmao:
> *


BIGGEST TRICK U EVER PULLED WAS FOOLING THE PUBLIC WITH THE GFII GEAR...... :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 24 2009, 04:07 PM~14867130
> *I guess I take that for granted, since I live between an awsome hardware store and a machine/fab/hydraulic shop.
> 
> But when has a manufacturer that has there own line of gears ever not have the right size bolts?*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 24 2009, 04:26 PM~14867263
> *BIGGEST TRICK U EVER PULLED WAS FOOLING THE PUBLIC  WITH THE GFII GEAR...... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 24 2009, 04:29 PM~14867283
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 24 2009, 04:26 PM~14867263
> *BIGGEST TRICK U EVER PULLED WAS FOOLING THE PUBLIC  WITH THE GFII GEAR...... :0
> *


ouch.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

so whats the proof that it came from prohopper that way?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 24 2009, 05:26 PM~14867263
> *BIGGEST TRICK U EVER PULLED WAS FOOLING THE PUBLIC  WITH THE GFII GEAR...... :0
> *




Bro , You know I have a big set of your favorite word that I tricked you with . 
And you know that I am going to your neighbor hood using g-force gears and will give them away after a good serving . Got ya bro . Now just swallow it up .


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

as much money as they charge they should have the right size bolts


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

okay so prohopper washerd the hell outa theyre gears...if u really think about it theyre not the only company whos selln theyre products half ass'd though ive pulld plenty of fuckd up pumps apart and had to fix them and thats out the box str8 from companys (b4 this turn into another fuck cce topic this is just an example) ive torn down a pump from cce and found that it had metal shaveing right behind the gear and all around the pressure seal...prohopper sold a pump to sumbody got it hookd it up and it didnt work tore it down and the damn pump head was just sittn in the tank the holes werent even tapd to hold it on there...so its totaly understandable when people bitch about how there shits fuckd up when the company sells them fuckd up stuff from the get go


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 24 2009, 04:55 PM~14867520
> *Bro , You know I have a big set of your favorite word that I tricked you with .
> And you know that I am going to your neighbor hood using g-force gears and will give them away after a good serving . Got ya bro . Now just swallow it up .
> *




sweet.. send me 12 to replace the stack of bad ones i have.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2009, 10:00 PM~14860082
> *so after talking to the homie on layitlow and phone layitlow member RED63RAG has come over to the darkside and is switching up to the blackmagic family...after taking apart his prohopper pump this is what he found...his GF II pumphead with atleast 12 plus washings holding it to the block..this is how it was installed at prohopper in van nuys...wouldnt it have just been easier to use the right bolt in the first place?.....should probably lay off the porno work and use the right parts in installation....or am i wrong...
> 
> 
> ...



fuckin junk 
100% pure garbage


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

1usamotorsports is PAID [sponsored] to use the parts. dont get mad at him he is just doing his job, promoting the pump/parts/gear

He is good at what he does, regardless of what gear he has in there.

I am sure prohopper has improved the design, the problem is do not use the customers as a guinea pig to test out your products. Give them to locals to abuse them and get the feedback, and let the locals know that this is a beta [test] pumphead up front.

Charging customers for junk pumpheads is just as bad as cce selling garbage cylinders and knowing they are complete junk.

bad business. It leaves a bad taste in the customers mouth when they paid for product that is garbage and has steady problems.

We the customers should NOT be guinea pigs for these companies!!

fuckin bullshit!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Aug 24 2009, 05:47 PM~14868061
> *1usamotorsports is PAID [sponsored] to use the parts. dont get mad at him he is just doing his job, promoting the pump/parts/gear
> 
> He is good at what he does, regardless of what gear he has in there.
> ...



you get what you pay for :happysad: hate or love it


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 24 2009, 09:33 AM~14863062
> *Im sure alot of companys do it . Big deal . I stack em all tha time  and even use 1/2 bolts as washers . lol . Im guilty . But my shit still bangs  :biggrin:
> *



not for nothing but why not just come up with a better design that doesn't need any additional tweaking?


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

Well customers paid for that gf2 pumphead and expected a pumphead just as good or better than the marz.

Lots of customers are not on layitlow. So imagine how many got sent out to people that are not even on lil and have had problems that we dont even know about. Probably lots!

Maybe they work good now, but they were junk before and the company did not to enuff testing and research!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Aug 24 2009, 05:28 PM~14867878
> *okay so prohopper washerd the hell outa theyre gears...if u really think about it theyre not the only company whos selln theyre products half ass'd though ive pulld plenty of fuckd up pumps apart and had to fix them and thats out the box str8 from companys (b4 this turn into another fuck cce topic this is just an example) ive torn down a pump from cce and found that it had metal shaveing right behind the gear and all around the pressure seal...prohopper sold a pump to sumbody got it hookd it up and it didnt work tore it down and the damn pump head was just sittn in the tank the holes werent even tapd to hold it on there...so its totaly understandable when people bitch about how there shits fuckd up when the company sells them fuckd up stuff from the get go
> *



PITBULL problem solved real shit thoroughly built


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Aug 24 2009, 05:58 PM~14868195
> *Well customers paid for that gf2 pumphead and expected a pumphead just as good or better than the marz.
> 
> Lots of customers are not on layitlow. So imagine how many got sent out to people that are not even on lil and have had problems that we dont even know about. Probably lots!
> ...



yeah you right about that i swear these company's should actually promote lil and encourage potential customers too at least check it out its probably the single most important tool that we have.not actually spend money to advertise but at least put some thing together in WORD and print off 100 copy's and through it in with the ups or something


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 24 2009, 04:30 PM~14867288
> *:biggrin:
> *



when can i get a my mufasa motor stop dicken around :biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

i agree but its the shop...not the product...


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

Its a couple shims no big deal.

I think I would rather have a couple shims than chopped bolts.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 24 2009, 06:05 PM~14868287
> *i agree but its the shop...not the product...
> *


trust me bro. i have bought and used well over a dozen of these heads and those washer are not the worse part. if i thought it would help one last normal i would tig weld it to my block. but the truth is they just wont last.


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

they probably have no issues for lay and play setups. Most people calling in to order pumps are just basic setups anyways.

the guys who are putting pressure to them wrecked them fast.

but they should have held up anyways regardless. and the whole "blame it on the installer" is getting a big old and tired now, the customers sometimes have more experience than the guys or *GIRLS *on the phone working there!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 24 2009, 06:09 PM~14868329
> *trust me bro. i have bought and used well over a dozen of these heads and those washer are not the worse part. if i thought it would help one last normal i would tig weld it to my block. but the truth is they just wont last.
> *



x2 not mentioning any names but ive been told from a legend in the game 10 years plus in the game that those G force are junk period


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

theres is no street or competitor i hate that shit theres good well built shit and theres junk street or comp is just sugar coating where i get my shit from there is no comp or street theres good and theres crap ppl need to stop thinking that the line between is so thin


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 24 2009, 05:26 PM~14867263
> *BIGGEST TRICK U EVER PULLED WAS FOOLING THE PUBLIC  WITH THE GFII GEAR...... :0
> *



that was a line from a movie..


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 24 2009, 04:55 PM~14867520
> *Bro , You know I have a big set of your favorite word that I tricked you with .
> And you know that I am going to your neighbor hood using g-force gears and will give them away after a good serving . Got ya bro . Now just swallow it up .
> *


LOL.....OK..LEMME KNOW WHEN U IN TOWN...WE'LL GO 2 PRO HOPPER N I WILL PIC OUT A RANDOM GEAR..WE WILL HOP MY CAR, C WHAT IT DOES..THEN PUT THE OTHER GEAR IN IT N C IF IT BEATS IT! ON CAMERA! ILL C IF ROLLN WILL COME OUT! U GUYS UP 4 IT??


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 24 2009, 08:29 PM~14869358
> *LOL.....OK..LEMME KNOW WHEN U IN TOWN...WE'LL GO 2 PRO HOPPER N I WILL PIC OUT A RANDOM GEAR..WE WILL HOP MY CAR, C WHAT IT DOES..THEN PUT THE OTHER GEAR IN IT N C IF IT BEATS IT! ON CAMERA!  ILL C IF ROLLN WILL COME OUT!    U GUYS UP 4 IT??
> *



FUCKING DO IT AND I MIGHT EVEN TAKE THE 7 OR SO HOUR JOURNEY TO VENTURE UP THERE AND ILL TAPE THAT SHIT MYSELF hehe...


dayum almost 1,000 view in 1 day bein up..hell not even 24 hrs..i poste this up like at 10pm sunday night lol


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Aug 24 2009, 06:28 PM~14867878
> *okay so prohopper washerd the hell outa theyre gears...if u really think about it theyre not the only company whos selln theyre products half ass'd though ive pulld plenty of fuckd up pumps apart and had to fix them and thats out the box str8 from companys (b4 this turn into another fuck cce topic this is just an example) ive torn down a pump from cce and found that it had metal shaveing right behind the gear and all around the pressure seal...prohopper sold a pump to sumbody got it hookd it up and it didnt work tore it down and the damn pump head was just sittn in the tank the holes werent even tapd to hold it on there...so its totaly understandable when people bitch about how there shits fuckd up when the company sells them fuckd up stuff from the get go
> *


haha no lets not make this a CCE bashing thread, cuz ive already heard enough shit about that lol....atleast im an equal opportunity company thread starter lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84+Aug 24 2009, 12:49 AM~14860900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rite 1 washer so the bolt gets the correct torque and not allow the bolt head to hang up. We use *grade 5 or grade 8 sae* washers...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

wats up ron!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

AND I DO MEAN A RANDOM GEAR......NOT ONE U OR THEM FUCKED WITH.............IM TALKN STRAIGHT OUT THE BOX!

BE CAREFUL.....ONE OF THE LIL GUYS MIGHT JUST BUY ONE UP IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS AND SIT ON IT TILL U GET HERE...........JUST TO MAKE SURE ITS A RANDOM GEAR THAT GETS SOLD TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC  

IF MY CAR HITS HIGHER OR GETS UP FASTER........I WILL ADMIT THEY ARE NOW WORKING.............I AINT TRIPPN.............


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

OH.......AND IF IT DOESNT..................HAVE PRO HOPPER REFUND EVERYONE THAT PAID N GOT A JUNK GEAR!

INCLUDING ME, WHEN I FIRST TRIED THEM.........  


FUCK IT....U GUYS WANNA PLAY???...LETS DO THIS........... :angry:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 24 2009, 08:29 PM~14869358
> *LOL.....OK..LEMME KNOW WHEN U IN TOWN...WE'LL GO 2 PRO HOPPER N I WILL PIC OUT A RANDOM GEAR..WE WILL HOP MY CAR, C WHAT IT DOES..THEN PUT THE OTHER GEAR IN IT N C IF IT BEATS IT! ON CAMERA!  ILL C IF ROLLN WILL COME OUT!    U GUYS UP 4 IT??
> *



I thrive on challenges . Now thats what Im talkin bout . Random gear ?? Theres gotta be a fair better way to get a gear . But there better be alot of money invlove . I wanna go to vegas with your money .  
I will take your money chris .


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 24 2009, 08:05 PM~14869769
> *I thrive on challenges . Now thats what Im talkin bout . Random gear ?? Theres gotta be a fair better way to get  a gear . But there better be alot of money invlove . I wanna go to vegas with your money .
> I will take your money chris .
> *


FIGURE OUT A WAY THAT U THINK WOULD MAKE IT FAIR THEN.........LEMME KNOW............  

TILL THEN.......IM OUT............


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

:0 shit just got interesting!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 24 2009, 09:07 PM~14869789
> *FIGURE OUT A WAY THAT U THINK WOULD MAKE IT FAIR THEN.........LEMME KNOW............
> 
> TILL THEN.......IM OUT............
> *




Now dont make me build your car for you bro !! Iknow you seen all my vids . People been at the shows where I use the gears and open the pump in front of all in the hop pit then give em away . Mr mufusa I give you mad props that your ride hops 40s on 6 batts . But dont forget My car pancakes 40s (sweet-n-low) with 6 batts.There are thousands of hits on you tube on the g-force head proof . Now I proved it all . The only thing left is for me to build your ride. Now is thaT where this is heading too?????  
Remember when the rockford or the fennerstone head was out back in the day . Shit them heads where breaking all day . Shafts being spun out , keys breaking . But still you had a group of people who still made them work like raul/augie and Im sure maybe jerry lamn had them too . 
The only trick to the g -force head like I told everyone is to break em in very very slowly . Thats it . They hit no doubt . If they didnt I wouldnt give them away and get caught with custom gear or whatever.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 24 2009, 08:18 PM~14869913
> *:0  shit just got interesting!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 24 2009, 07:04 PM~14868275
> *when can i get a my mufasa motor stop dicken around  :biggrin:
> *


in the month of neverary


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 24 2009, 08:47 PM~14869598
> *Me too,,,,,But fender washer that are just stamped steel and not even hardened.
> A lock washer would be better than Those home depot washers
> rite 1 washer so the bolt gets the correct torque and not allow the bolt head to hang up. We use grade 5 or grade 8 sae washers...
> *


i always use flat grade 8 washers no more than to for proper torque i dont use lock washers they tend to get fatigued and not hold so well after a while..and it also helps to stretch the threads on ur steel 3/4 block that i had in my car.great block i think ill put it back in..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 24 2009, 08:57 PM~14869660
> *AND I DO MEAN A RANDOM GEAR......NOT ONE U OR THEM FUCKED WITH.............IM TALKN STRAIGHT OUT THE BOX!
> 
> BE CAREFUL.....ONE OF THE LIL GUYS MIGHT JUST BUY ONE UP IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS AND SIT ON IT TILL U GET HERE...........JUST TO MAKE SURE ITS A RANDOM GEAR THAT GETS SOLD TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC
> ...



what would make it fair is to buy one from pro hopper...and have it shipped..leave it in the box until its the day to open it and put it in...if the box is un opened then its never been messed with...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 24 2009, 07:57 PM~14869660
> *AND I DO MEAN A RANDOM GEAR......NOT ONE U OR THEM FUCKED WITH.............IM TALKN STRAIGHT OUT THE BOX!
> 
> BE CAREFUL.....ONE OF THE LIL GUYS MIGHT JUST BUY ONE UP IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS AND SIT ON IT TILL U GET HERE...........JUST TO MAKE SURE ITS A RANDOM GEAR THAT GETS SOLD TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC
> ...


man i wanna see this shit get a random gf2 and a random marz and see what works best either way 1s gunna be better :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 24 2009, 10:32 PM~14870769
> *man i wanna see this shit get a random gf2 and a random marz and see what works best either way 1s gunna be better  :biggrin:
> *



what about the block too..cuz i dont think the block should be worked on either...regular piston block and 2 regular gears...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

fuk the block its down to the head which 1s better :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 24 2009, 10:34 PM~14870810
> *what about the block too..cuz i dont think the block should be worked on either...regular piston block and 2 regular gears...
> *


I tried both 45degree and the standard block . On our hoppers it didnt make no difference at all . A regular 1/2 block did the same as a 3/4 or 45degree or 1inch .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

You all should be the ones with all the info ! I hardly ever get to play with Hydros anymore . Its all bags over here in san antonio . :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

No time for Hydros . 
Monster compressors over here peeps. Super fast recharge .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Just tryin to change subject .. Sorry - Good night Layitlow homies.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

:0
this is getting crazy

so how about them Spurs Gilbert :biggrin:


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 24 2009, 08:05 PM~14869769
> *I thrive on challenges . Now thats what Im talkin bout . Random gear ?? Theres gotta be a fair better way to get  a gear . But there better be alot of money invlove . I wanna go to vegas with your money .
> I will take your money chris .
> *


This is what im talkin bout real lowriders to settle differences wit no violence let the cars or product do the talkin!!! Real lowriders! Real Lowridin!!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 24 2009, 07:59 PM~14869699
> *OH.......AND IF IT DOESNT..................HAVE PRO HOPPER REFUND EVERYONE THAT PAID N GOT A JUNK GEAR!
> 
> INCLUDING ME, WHEN I FIRST TRIED THEM.........
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

is there a definitive time when the gears were changed, or are you just giving them the benifet of the doubt by saying they were junk,at least when you tested them..

I have one problly about 2 years old that I never used.


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Aug 24 2009, 05:47 PM~14868061
> *1usamotorsports is PAID [sponsored] to use the parts. dont get mad at him he is just doing his job, promoting the pump/parts/gear
> 
> He is good at what he does, regardless of what gear he has in there.
> ...


Well to this guinea pig theory im not siding with you but you maybe wrong or rite, i installed a setup out the box fromm cce in a daily monte in 05 one of the cyclinders the second day blew the top off in back of the car, help juice a impala in 05 also prohopper setup, 2 weeks after being done one of the keys broke!! My personal 70 model lemans 2 pump radical hopper i had ordered 10 motors 6 hitachi 4 db post 3 set of springs, 2 super 80 gears i believe, sum cyclinders, 3 super seals for the summer in 07, i had one motor out of 10 last three hits & it looked like and sounded like a 18 wheeler motor lockin up :biggrin:& no the switch nor da solinoids got stuck :biggrin: So im just sayin sumtimes you gona get get a lemon in da batch, no matter the company!


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 24 2009, 04:26 PM~14867263
> *BIGGEST TRICK U EVER PULLED WAS FOOLING THE PUBLIC  WITH THE GFII GEAR...... :0
> *


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NUTHINBUTWEIGHT_@Aug 25 2009, 08:48 AM~14873548
> *
> *




LoL . People wish it was a trick . I aint chris angel . Thats just a easy way of sayin "well please install it for me ".


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Aug 24 2009, 10:46 PM~14870974
> *:0
> this is getting crazy
> 
> ...



Whats up brotha! Spurs are good to me . George hill and Haislip was here just yesturday . Spurs will win 2010 - Book it!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 24 2009, 09:41 PM~14870914
> *No time for Hydros .
> Monster compressors over here peeps. Super fast recharge .
> 
> ...


IF IT AINT AN EDC- IT AINT WORTH IT- NO MATTER WHAT :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 25 2009, 07:30 AM~14873827
> *Whats up brotha! Spurs are good to me . George hill and Haislip was here just yesturday .  Spurs will win 2010 - Book it!
> *


now that's a bet i am willing to take, and I dont want to take your Money Gilbert :biggrin:


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 24 2009, 07:29 PM~14869358
> *LOL.....OK..LEMME KNOW WHEN U IN TOWN...WE'LL GO 2 PRO HOPPER N I WILL PIC OUT A RANDOM GEAR..WE WILL HOP MY CAR, C WHAT IT DOES..THEN PUT THE OTHER GEAR IN IT N C IF IT BEATS IT! ON CAMERA!  ILL C IF ROLLN WILL COME OUT!    U GUYS UP 4 IT??
> *


then youll what take all of that out of your trunk and run pro hopper??? 
its already proven pro hoppers 1inch ported blocks are the best on the market and homie you have a v/6 in your shit correct???if you put the pinkies in your shit well enough said


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2009, 12:00 PM~14875715
> *then youll what take all of that out of your trunk and run pro hopper???
> its already proven pro hoppers 1inch ported blocks are the best on the market and homie you have a v/6 in your shit correct???if you put the pinkies in your shit well enough said
> *


WE'RE TALKN BOUT GFII GEARS..........NOT BLOCKS...............AND HONESTLY, BLOCKS ALL PRETTY MUCH WORK UNLESS THEY'RE STRAIGHT GARBAGE..............

AS FAR AS PINKIES U CALL THEM????.........U MEAN MACH 3'S???? :uh: 

THEY WORKED WHEN I WAS USING THEM..........WHEN THEY WERE KINDA LIKE A MAGENTA COLOR....NOT THE BRITE GIRL PINK THEY ARE NOW.............

BACK 2 THE GFII..........DO U USE THEM IN UR CAR????...BE HONEST....

AND IM STILL PISSED AT HOW PRO HOPPER GOT MY MONEY ( AND A WHOLE LOTTA OTHER PEOPLE) WHEN THEY FIRST CAME OUT................LEMME SEE ONE PERSON KEEP IT REAL NOW......AND SAY THAT THE FIRST BATCH WAS A GOOD GEAR..................  

I HAVENT TRIED THOSE GEARS AGAIN SINCE I GOT BURNED THE FIRST TIME......Y SHOULD I AFTER GETTN BURNED????.....THEY MAY WORK NOW............WHO KNOWS???

THATS Y I SAID I'LL PUT THEM TO THE TEST.................


BOTTOM LINE..............PRO HOPPER WAS AND MAYBE IS STILL SELLING A DEFECTIVE PRODUCT.............ANY OTHER MANUFACTURER(AUTOMOTIVE, TIRE, APPLIANCE, ETC) WOULD HAVE DONE A RECALL ON THE PARTS AND EITHER REPLACED THE PARTS OR REFUNDED THEIR MONEY.................NOT POCKETED THE SHIT AND SAY FUCK U GUYS.......INSTALLER ERROR BULLSHIT

SO WTF IS THE PROBLEM???? :angry:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 25 2009, 01:20 PM~14875880
> *WE'RE TALKN BOUT GFII GEARS..........NOT BLOCKS...............AND HONESTLY, BLOCKS ALL PRETTY MUCH WORK UNLESS THEY'RE STRAIGHT GARBAGE..............
> 
> AS FAR AS PINKIES U CALL THEM????.........U MEAN MACH 3'S???? :uh:
> ...



Them girl pink coils are maybe the best coils on the market because of the excellent memmory they have . Fennerstone never recalled there pump heads everytime people spun them out. Marzocchi never recalled there new designed pump heads because they dont build that pressure that everyone wants . 
Not only that , the old marzocchi was the shit because it was modified by the consumer . Fenner stone too was a good pump head but only when it too was modified . The g -force head does work . Now it maybe too can be modified to do better . But you trhe consumer cant always have it easy and expect to just "Plug and Play" and be the king of the streets . Thats where the skills come in play is when you can do the tricks and prove you are better than your competitor.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Tell us how u really feel Chris. Don't hold back now



> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 25 2009, 01:20 PM~14875880
> *WE'RE TALKN BOUT GFII GEARS..........NOT BLOCKS...............AND HONESTLY, BLOCKS ALL PRETTY MUCH WORK UNLESS THEY'RE STRAIGHT GARBAGE..............
> 
> AS FAR AS PINKIES U CALL THEM????.........U MEAN MACH 3'S???? :uh:
> ...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SOME OF U GUYS NEED TO KEEP IT REAL..............

I DONT BASH PRO HOPPER AS A COMPANY............THEIR SACOS USUALLY WORK.........ALTHOUGH EVERYONE KNOWS THEY HAVE HAD BAD BATCHES FROM TIME TO TIME............THATS WHEN THEY SHOULD DO RECALLS OR REFUND MONEY TO THE CONSUMERSAME W THE GFII GEARS..................

I HAVE USED SOME OF THEIR PRODUCTS B4, THEY WERE COOL.................THERE CYLINDERS USED TO BE REAL GOOD........NOT SO MUCH ANYMORE......

....THEY BEEN HAVN A LOT OF PROBLEMS SINCE THE GFII GEAR CAME OUT , AND THEY DID CHANGE ALOT AS FAR AS QUALITY GOES IN THEIR PARTS

I DIDNT EVEN SAY SHIT ABOUT THE WASHERS N SHIT THAT SATRTED THIS TOPIC....................SOME OF U GUYS GOT ME FUCKED UP :angry:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 25 2009, 01:51 PM~14876237
> *SOME OF U GUYS NEED TO KEEP IT REAL..............
> 
> I DONT BASH PRO HOPPER AS A COMPANY............THEIR SACOS USUALLY WORK.........ALTHOUGH EVERYONE KNOWS THEY HAVE HAD BAD BATCHES FROM TIME TO TIME............THATS WHEN THEY SHOULD DO RECALLS OR REFUND MONEY TO THE CONSUMERSAME W THE GFII GEARS..................
> ...















 Oh yea topic was about washers ha lol .  We gonna have to kick it wone day bro and do alittle experimenting up at your garage one day .


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

i want to know where is the topic starter, he made this shit spark up a debate, 
WHERE YOU AT KINGFISH, you made your Idol Mufasa upset :biggrin: 
no offense mufasa,


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Im waitin on what Mufasas bout to say- I bet its gonna be funnier than most think :biggrin:







edit-- im still waiting :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 25 2009, 12:49 PM~14876214
> *Them girl pink coils are maybe the best coils on the market because of the excellent memmory they have . Fennerstone never recalled there pump heads everytime people spun them out. Marzocchi never recalled there new designed  pump heads because they dont build that pressure that everyone wants .
> Not only that , the old marzocchi was  the shit because it was modified by the consumer . Fenner stone too was a good pump head but only when it too was modified .  The g -force head does work . Now it maybe too can be modified to do better . But you trhe consumer cant always have it easy and expect to just "Plug and Play" and be the king of the streets . Thats where the skills come in play is when you can do the tricks and prove you are better than your competitor.
> *


TRUE.....I AINT GONNA LIE..........U HAVE SOME GOOD POINTS.............BUT FENNER NEVER PROMISED ME THAT ALL THE BUGS HAVE BEEN WORKED OUT "TRUST US" SO I BOUGHT FIVE GEARS AT ONE TIME..............ONLY ONE WORKED...FOR LIKE A WEEK........REST WERE STRAIGHT JUNK......PRO HOPPER NEVER MADE IT RIGHT.........I HAVENT BOUGHT SHIT FROM THEM SINCE...........THATS THEIR FAULT...............NOT MINE......

MACH 3'S...........I DONT KNOW ABOUT THE ONES NOW....BUT WHEN I DID USE THEM......THEY WERE AN EXCELLENT COIL....LIKE U SAID....EXCELLENT MEMORY................6 MONTHS OF ABUSE AND THEY WERE STILL THE SAME HEIGHT AS WHEN I FIRST PUT THEM IN.


ILL KEEP IT REAL.....NOT CHEERLEAD SOME OTHER FAKE FOOLS ON THIS SITE

RONS PISTON...............WORKS FOR ME....I'LL BACK IT UP...AND NO.IM NOT SPONSORED BY HIM..........

KOOLAID COILS...............THEY WORK .....I AM SPONSORED BY HIM

MBQ..........USED TO WORK REAL GOOD BACK IN THE DAY......HES REDESIGNED THEM, AND ARE WORKING.....NOT LASTING TOO LONG THOUGH IN MY OPINION.....BUT WORKING......

ANYTHING ELSE???????????????


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ+Aug 3 2009, 05:03 PM~14663510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: .LIKE I SAID............GFII IS THE SUBJECT AT HAND.....................


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 25 2009, 12:54 PM~14876268
> *      Oh yea  topic was about washers ha lol .      We gonna have to kick it wone day bro and do alittle experimenting up at your garage  one day .
> *


  THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT HOMEBOY!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Aug 25 2009, 12:56 PM~14876303
> *i want to know where is the topic starter, he made this shit spark up a debate,
> WHERE YOU AT KINGFISH, you made your Idol Mufasa upset  :biggrin:
> no offense mufasa,
> *


NONE TAKEN


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 25 2009, 01:03 PM~14876388
> *:uh: .LIKE I SAID............GFII IS THE SUBJECT AT HAND.....................
> *


I knew somethin funny was comin :cheesy:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

i agree 100 percent with you on the first batch....but yes i do run them now ....i have a number 13 in my piston right now...as far as the coils same exact ones...just diffrent powdercoater..but whats in your car now a maccroni???lol....you have 6 batteries and one bmh piston???you found the right combo for your car...and i wouldnt change shit...but if you wanted to go higher in my exp...we changed out some i wont name coils ....and put the pinkies inand car went from 20 to 55...i do agree that because of the enconomy right now everyone is cutting costs..except this guy who says his new pump will outdo everyone...lol...some shit works and some shit doesnt...thats all im saying....alot of people go off of people words and thier likes...
you have my respect for sayng youd try it out...alot of people would be like blah fuck that..only thing i can say bad about the new batch now is the seals....change them before u use it..


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 25 2009, 01:10 PM~14876469
> *I knew somethin funny was comin :cheesy:
> *


 whats up bROther????


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

fucking perm stop following me god damn it


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2009, 01:18 PM~14876567
> *fucking perm   stop following me god damn it
> *


:ugh: i dont follow i leed.. :0


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 25 2009, 01:03 PM~14876388
> *:uh: .LIKE I SAID............GFII IS THE SUBJECT AT HAND.....................
> *


yes i did post this....and it was the black center first batch...the new ones are all silver...
for instance


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2009, 01:17 PM~14876544
> *i agree 100 percent with you on the first batch....but yes i do run them now ....i have a number 13 in my piston right now...as far as the coils  same exact ones...just diffrent powdercoater..but whats in your car now a maccroni???lol....you have 6 batteries and one bmh piston???you found the right combo for your car...and i wouldnt change shit...but if you wanted to go higher in my exp...we changed out some i wont name coils ....and put the pinkies inand car went from 20 to 55...i do agree that because of the enconomy right now everyone is cutting costs..except this guy who says his new pump will outdo everyone...lol...some shit works and some shit doesnt...thats all im saying....alot of people go off of people words and thier likes...
> you have my respect for sayng youd try it out...alot of people would be like blah fuck that..only thing i can say bad about the new batch now is the seals....change them before u use it..
> *



I THOUGHT U WERE GONNA COME OUT WITH SOME STUPID SHIT............BUT IT SEEMS LIKE U KEEPN IT REAL.......I RESPECT THAT...........

IM OUT THIS TOPIC..........I SAID WHAT I HAD TO SAY..........


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2009, 01:18 PM~14876557
> *whats up bROther????
> *


I knew MUFASA was gonna come out with some funny shit somewhere- and me and him were both in that topic you posted that statement in about the GF2s. I knew he was gonna post it- and to me thats shits funny..

Its all good-- Im glad we dont all run the same shit- if we did topics like this wouldnt happen- and things would be boring :biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

if something doesnt work for me ill state it...and when it does then ill state that as well...and ive had one issue with pro hopper...and its been resolved...as far as this topic about the washers...shouldnt they be making fun of the installers for not having smarts to cut the bolts
????? 

we have allll run washers on our gears at one time or another...but heres the main question..*..did the car work???*


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 25 2009, 12:51 PM~14876237
> *SOME OF U GUYS NEED TO KEEP IT REAL..............
> 
> I DONT BASH PRO HOPPER AS A COMPANY............THEIR SACOS USUALLY WORK.........ALTHOUGH EVERYONE KNOWS THEY HAVE HAD BAD BATCHES FROM TIME TO TIME............THATS WHEN THEY SHOULD DO RECALLS OR REFUND MONEY TO THE CONSUMERSAME W THE GFII GEARS..................
> ...



AND YOU ALREADY KNOW IF IT DONT MAKE DOLLAZ, IT DONT MAKE SENCE</span>!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2009, 02:33 PM~14876761
> *if something doesnt work for me ill state it...and when it does then ill state that as well...and ive had one issue with pro hopper...and its been resolved...as far as this topic about the washers...shouldnt they be making fun of the installers for not having smarts to cut the bolts
> ?????
> 
> ...



pro hopper was the installers of the pumphead..they r the ones who put all the washers on..the homie didnt know it until he tore down the pump...and no the car didnt work...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 25 2009, 04:30 PM~14878011
> *pro hopper was the installers of the pumphead..they r the ones who put all the washers on..the homie didnt know it until he tore down the pump...and no the car didnt work...
> *


 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 25 2009, 05:37 PM~14878596
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 25 2009, 04:30 PM~14878011
> *pro hopper was the installers of the pumphead..they r the ones who put all the washers on..the homie didnt know it until he tore down the pump...and no the car didnt work...
> *



Send the car to me . Ill make it work.  You can bring a pack of pens and notebook so you can take notes. Bring a sack lunch too.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 25 2009, 06:12 PM~14878928
> *Send the car to me . Ill make it work.    You can bring a pack of pens and notebook so you can take notes. Bring a sack lunch too.
> *


I'm always willing to learn new things. And to be fair the car isn't built to hop and the gears are to big for the voltage. Sack lunch WTF. I'm bringing Modesto taco truck lol


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

:burn:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Aug 23 2009, 10:00 PM~14860082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO WHAT THE PROBLEM IS


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 25 2009, 06:53 PM~14879338
> *SO WHAT THE PROBLEM IS
> *



The problem is that bolt with the washers is the wrong length. It's suppose to be shorter than the other 3 bolts cuz that's the closest to the pressure port. Looks like someone put the pumphead on using the same length bolt as the other 3.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

whats funny, is everybody has past by my post like it wasn't there. im not trying to trash talk anybody. i chose b.m.h. b/c i see everybody that runs their shit, bangs. i want to do the same. i haven't even used the pump. and honestly, haven't checked the other one. i wanted to make sure i atleast had the #11 w/ my kit. do to past ordering issues with other companys. but anyway, im done bitchin. i wont finish the car until next tax time, so theres plenty of time to replace the bolt, and re-torque it.  im just a backwoods ky boy. what do i know any way.


:0 o


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Aug 25 2009, 06:59 PM~14879414
> *whats funny, is everybody has past by my post like it wasn't there. im not trying to trash talk anybody. i chose b.m.h. b/c i see everybody that runs their shit, bangs. i want to do the same. i haven't even used the pump. and honestly, haven't checked the other one. i wanted to make sure i atleast had the #11 w/ my kit. do to past ordering issues with other companys. but anyway, im done bitchin. i wont finish the car until next tax time, so theres plenty of time to replace the bolt, and re-torque it.  im just a backwoods ky boy. what do i know any way.
> :0 o
> 
> ...


I didn't pass it homie. I'd even call bmh to get the right bolt cuz that is a shorter one than the other 3


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

nah. i'll just get one at work.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Aug 25 2009, 07:09 PM~14879526
> *nah. i'll just get one at work.
> *



Must be nice lol. I can only seem to find these bolts at ace hardware. And it's a bitch at times cuz the pumpheads aren't the same length


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

my boss has it made in this county. only wrecker service, has a body shop, mechanic shop, other side of town has a wheels and tire, brakes and alignment shop. andon the other side of town he has a parts store with a car lot. and is the biggest pack rat you'd ever meet. he's got a lot of shit! has several pole barns full of stuff. one w/ old cars he hasn't even bother to take the covers off of since the early 90's. he's got big carl casper car show trophy's from the 80's.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Aug 25 2009, 07:20 PM~14879668
> *my boss has it made in this county. only wrecker service, has a body shop, mechanic shop, other side of town has a wheels and tire, brakes and alignment shop. andon the other side of town he has a parts store with a car lot. and is the biggest pack rat you'd ever meet. he's got a lot of shit! has several pole barns full of stuff. one w/ old cars he hasn't even bother to take the covers off of since the early 90's. he's got big carl casper car show trophy's from the 80's.
> *


nice


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Aug 24 2009, 10:07 PM~14871250
> *This is what im talkin bout real lowriders to settle differences wit no violence let the cars or product do the talkin!!! Real lowriders! Real Lowridin!!!!     :biggrin:
> *


Hes AIR BOY


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Aug 24 2009, 10:07 PM~14871250
> *This is what im talkin bout real lowriders to settle differences wit no violence let the cars or product do the talkin!!! Real lowriders! Real Lowridin!!!!     :biggrin:
> *


Hes AIR BOY


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 25 2009, 12:20 PM~14875880
> *WE'RE TALKN BOUT GFII GEARS..........NOT BLOCKS...............AND HONESTLY, BLOCKS ALL PRETTY MUCH WORK UNLESS THEY'RE STRAIGHT GARBAGE..............
> 
> AS FAR AS PINKIES U CALL THEM????.........U MEAN MACH 3'S???? :uh:
> ...


X66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

I GOT TWO GFII #13 PUMP HEADS , TO THOSE WHO THINK THEY ARE SO GREAT BUY THEM OFF ME , 100 FOR BOTH.....


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

To me, it's not just the fact that all those washers were used, but one would think that they would have had a million of the right bolts there in the shop since the pumps take that size bolt. To think that they don't stock PLENTY of the needed hardware f/ their product is MIND-BOGGLING. If you're short on the correct size bolts, send a helper to the hardware supplier f/ a box full and stay alittle late to install the product correctly.
Let's face it. that was a stupid decision made by either a "green" or "hacking" installer. Your best bet is to fire the jerk who blemished the ProHopper name. Something I teach my kids, "Take responsability f/ your actions." Take action and let the public know that inferior work isn't tollerated in your work place. Or, go on having peepz think that you're a company that goes along w/ inferior workmanship, like a tumble weed blowing along wherever the wind takes it. Here in Texas, a tumble weed is an aimless drifter w/ no backbone of it's own at the mercy of the wind, not a good thing to be called.
And I own ProHopper products. Should I think about Black Magic from now on??????? It really makes one think...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Aug 26 2009, 04:42 AM~14884242
> *To me, it's not just the fact that all those washers were used, but one would think that they would have had a million of the right bolts there in the shop since the pumps take that size bolt.  To think that they don't stock PLENTY of the needed hardware f/ their product is MIND-BOGGLING.  If you're short on the correct size bolts, send a helper to the hardware supplier f/ a box full and stay alittle late to install the product correctly.
> Let's face it. that was a stupid decision made by either a "green" or "hacking" installer.  Your best bet is to fire the jerk who blemished the ProHopper name.  Something I teach my kids, "Take responsability f/ your actions."  Take action and let the public know that inferior work isn't tollerated in your work place.  Or, go on having peepz think that you're a company that goes along w/ inferior workmanship, like a tumble weed blowing along wherever the wind takes it.  Here in Texas, a tumble weed is an aimless drifter w/ no backbone of it's own at the mercy of the wind, not a good thing to be called.
> And I own ProHopper products.  Should I think about Black Magic from now on???????  It really makes one think...*


the darkside? hmmmm are u gonna do it


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i hate to 1 up you guys but


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 26 2009, 11:19 AM~14887658
> *i hate to 1 up you guys but
> 
> 
> ...


start the Bashing, he Used Nuts 
if it works and you can see it, you can do it all day long


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 26 2009, 01:19 PM~14887658
> *i hate to 1 up you guys but
> 
> 
> ...



Why you always trying to 1 up me


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Aug 26 2009, 01:45 PM~14887890
> *start the Bashing, he Used Nuts
> if it works and you can see it, you can do it all day long
> *



Even if you can't see it. Why not just do the job right the first time.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

so is this a bmh pump? i see the backing plate there


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 26 2009, 05:11 PM~14890538
> *so is this a bmh pump? i see the backing plate there
> 
> 
> ...


Nope- its a GS2 special- the hydraulic engineer jus ran out of his own plates :uh:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

i think its an installer error....not pro hoppers fault...someone said pro hopper installed it???so armin was out there getting dirty??


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

GFII #13S FOR SALE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2009, 06:22 PM~14891165
> *i think its an installer error....not pro hoppers fault...someone said pro hopper installed it???so armin was out there getting dirty??
> *



THE FAMOUS WORDS OF A COUPLE HYDRAULIC COMPANIES
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 26 2009, 06:11 PM~14890538
> *so is this a bmh pump? i see the backing plate there
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure it could be. when I or O.J install we cut the bolt to the rite length, But from time to time some of the other guys that work here jump in and lend a hand....I don't like it , but at least they are a grade 5 or better washer, that wont flex or bend around the bolt like those cheap home depot washers,when the pump builds pressure... And by no means am I condoning it . :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 26 2009, 07:28 PM~14891237
> *I'm sure it could be. when I or O.J install we cut the bolt to the rite length, But from time to time some of the other guys that work here jump in and lend a hand....I don't like it , but at least they are a grade 5 or better washer, that wont flex or bend around the bolt like those cheap home depot washers,when the pump builds pressure... And by no means am I condoning it .  :cheesy:
> *



Crack the whip Ron.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Aug 25 2009, 06:59 PM~14879414
> *whats funny, is everybody has past by my post like it wasn't there. im not trying to trash talk anybody. i chose b.m.h. b/c i see everybody that runs their shit, bangs. i want to do the same. i haven't even used the pump. and honestly, haven't checked the other one. i wanted to make sure i atleast had the #11 w/ my kit. do to past ordering issues with other companys. but anyway, im done bitchin. i wont finish the car until next tax time, so theres plenty of time to replace the bolt, and re-torque it.  im just a backwoods ky boy. what do i know any way.
> :0 o
> 
> ...


No need to replace it, Standard SAE bolts only come in 1/2 increments above 3''.But I stickly have the guys cut down bolts on the band saw just to keep it clean , running stacked washers just looks unprofessional (Thas rite I said it) ...The washers I use are SAE grade 5 or grade 8 ,becuase over the years I've seen those cheaper washers ,distort and lose the proper torque ,which will allow the seal to blow. Even know we normally don't do this :0 with the higher grade washer ,you'll be fine


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 26 2009, 07:35 PM~14891311
> *Crack the whip Ron.
> *


No shit... But I can only do so much, and I did give an explaination. I goona have to go kick some ass :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Aug 25 2009, 06:59 PM~14879414
> * :0 o
> 
> 
> ...


At least for not knowing and from the backwoods. :biggrin: LOL.. your doing the belly the rite way...Shrink ,not stretch


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

i'll tell ya, it was a lot tougher to shrink it than i thought. maybe it was the way i braced it to keep the rails from twisting. it was something i saw on a slit belly topic. but the guy that did the shrink, had a better clamp than what i had.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Aug 26 2009, 07:50 PM~14891464
> *i'll tell ya, it was a lot tougher to shrink it than i thought. maybe it was the way i braced it to keep the rails from twisting. it was something i saw on a slit belly topic. but the guy that did the shrink, had a better clamp than what i had.
> *


we got some tubes that bolt into the lower arm mounts and just use a tie-rod chain tensioner...very little force and it come rite together


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Well by the looks of this stupid thread , I guess since everyone is doing it its ok to stack washers from time to time only if they meet a certain grade now? lol .


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 27 2009, 01:22 PM~14891859
> *Well by the looks of this stupid thread , I guess since everyone is doing it its ok to stack washers from time to time only if they meet a certain grade now? lol .
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 26 2009, 08:22 PM~14891859
> *Well by the looks of this stupid thread , I guess since everyone is doing it its ok to stack washers from time to time only if they meet a certain grade now? lol .
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like to do it at all... And yes type of washer will make a ton of difference.

Well on pumpheads that *build pressure that is* :0 :biggrin: So in the case of prohopper, it's cool


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 26 2009, 08:32 PM~14892692
> *I don't like to do it at all... And yes type of washer will make a ton of difference.
> 
> Well on pumpheads that build pressure that is :0  :biggrin:  So in the case of prohopper, it's cool
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Aug 26 2009, 12:45 PM~14887890
> *start the Bashing, he Used Nuts
> if it works and you can see it, you can do it all day long
> *


THATS WHAT IM SAYING IT WORKS EITHER WAY 4 WASHERS 1 BOLT IT DONT MATTER IT WORKS REGARDLESS THIS IS A STUPID CRY BABY BROWN NOSING TOPIC !!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 26 2009, 10:52 PM~14893619
> *THATS WHAT IM SAYING IT WORKS EITHER WAY 4 WASHERS 1 BOLT IT DONT MATTER IT WORKS REGARDLESS THIS IS A STUPID CRY BABY BROWN NOSING TOPIC !!!!
> *


dont make me posting pics of you up here today b.n it :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

[/quote]


> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2009, 10:00 PM~14860082
> *so after talking to the homie on layitlow and phone layitlow member RED63RAG has come over to the darkside and is switching up to the blackmagic family...after taking apart his prohopper pump this is what he found...his GF II pumphead with atleast 12 plus washings holding it to the block..this is how it was installed at prohopper in van nuys...wouldnt it have just been easier to use the right bolt in the first place?.....should probably lay off the porno work and use the right parts in installation....or am i wrong...
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks alot like the rockford pumphead iI found in homies pump... Back when I ordered my piston pumps from prohopper. I tore the pumps apart (just cuz I like to know its put together right). I found that the heads were torqued way too tight and the shaft seals were pinched between the head and block. 3 out of the 4 were like that :uh:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

well the new gears are fine...on the right is the new gear...









and im back yard boogie..fuck it ill use washers...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks alot like the rockford pumphead iI found in homies pump... Back when I ordered my piston pumps from prohopper. I tore the pumps apart (just cuz I like to know its put together right). I found that the heads were torqued way too tight and the shaft seals were pinched between the head and block. 3 out of the 4 were like that :uh:
[/quote]


Next tool to buy is gonna be a nice torque wrench


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 26 2009, 09:56 PM~14893671
> *dont make me posting pics of you up here today b.n it :biggrin:
> *


CHEESE BAALL PERM GO UNDER UR OWN NAME DUMMY


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

Let's face it, the right bolt is the right way. Keep the needed bolts on-hand. Dump the hackers you have working in the shop and set an example telling all employees that if the job isn't done correctly, you're down the freakin' road. This makes f/ a fool-proof situation. Our government is "stacking washers" like a MF, and it ain't working there either. Quality pays off in the long run.

DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME. DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

IM SO LOST WITH THIS TOPIC...LOL SUCH A BIG DEAL FOR WASHERS...SO TO NOT BE GHETTO AND HALF ASS YOUR SHIT HOW MANY WASHERS IS OK ??? 4 ???


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 26 2009, 09:32 PM~14892692
> *I don't like to do it at all... And yes type of washer will make a ton of difference.
> 
> Well on pumpheads that build pressure that is :0  :biggrin:  So in the case of prohopper, it's cool
> *


I can never win with you ron . Ok - your the king of washers.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 27 2009, 06:56 AM~14895850
> *I can never win with you ron . Ok - your the king of washers.
> *


 :0 
WOW- you got him with that one

:uh:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 26 2009, 08:32 PM~14892692
> *I don't like to do it at all... And yes type of washer will make a ton of difference.
> 
> Well on pumpheads that build pressure that is :0  :biggrin:  So in the case of prohopper, it's cool
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 27 2009, 06:56 AM~14895850
> *I can never win with you ron . Ok - your the king of washers.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GF II PUMPHEAD INSTALL, washers galore

PROHOPPER V.S BLACK MAGIC FIXED


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 09:17 AM~14897006
> *GF II PUMPHEAD INSTALL, washers galore
> 
> PROHOPPER V.S BLACK MAGIC FIXED
> *



Put me on the board 4 BMH :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> Looks alot like the rockford pumphead iI found in homies pump... Back when I ordered my piston pumps from prohopper. I tore the pumps apart (just cuz I like to know its put together right). I found that the heads were torqued way too tight and the shaft seals were pinched between the head and block. 3 out of the 4 were like that :uh:


Next tool to buy is gonna be a nice torque wrench
[/quote]

definatly a must for properly installing the gears


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2009, 11:00 PM~14894263
> *well the new gears are fine...on the right is the new gear...
> 
> 
> ...


I'm backyard boogie too. Don't mean you can't do the job right. Not talk'n shit, just saying


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

Shit i just got done cleaning my trunk up after the fucking pumphead shot off the block and stripped all four holes,, I had a few washers and a few nuttz! guess I didnt have enough thread but shit it looked like plenty,, I got four good licks trying to hop the car and then motor was spinning free,, took the motor off and fucking oil was spilling everywhere! seals gone of course :cheesy:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2009, 09:41 AM~14897266
> *Put me on the board 4 BMH :biggrin:
> *



*SUPER SHOW...*


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

i sold a used pump too someone like dat, a lil over a year later they wer what up with the weighted down pump i sold them???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I replied did it go out they said no, they wer just changin out the oil and noticed all the washers. uffin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Aug 27 2009, 09:47 AM~14897318
> *I'm backyard boogie too. Don't mean you can't do the job right. Not talk'n shit, just saying
> *


Im wit ya on that homie. Ive been bacyard boogie for a long long time- and even had to ride my Schwinn to ace harware many of times in the middle of doin somethin :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2009, 10:13 AM~14897536
> *
> SUPER SHOW...
> 
> *


You got me all confused with this post- can you give me more details??


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2009, 09:41 AM~14897266
> *Put me on the board 4 BMH :biggrin:
> *



:twak: you told me you were down with CCE :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Aug 27 2009, 10:08 AM~14897494
> *Shit i just got done cleaning my trunk up after the fucking pumphead shot off the block and stripped all four holes,, I had a few washers and a few nuttz! guess I didnt have enough thread but shit it looked like plenty,, I got four good licks trying to hop the car and then motor was spinning free,, took the motor off and fucking oil was spilling everywhere! seals gone of course  :cheesy:
> *



:angry: sounds like a CCE stunt


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 10:22 AM~14897616
> *:twak:  you told me you were down with CCE  :biggrin:
> *


Now thats some funny shit right there TODD-- everybody and they mama knows what I think bout CCE :biggrin: - especialy thier whammy tank prices


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2009, 10:24 AM~14897627
> *Now thats some funny shit right there TODD-- everybody and they mama knows what I think bout CCE :biggrin: - especialy thier whammy tank prices
> *



CCE = when you absolutly positivly need to break shit accept no substitutes :roflmao: and by the way prohoppers not fuckin around with that cutty that almost got stuck up in the GOD DAMN TREE :wow: in that video wacth out BMH :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 10:27 AM~14897661
> *CCE = when you absolutly positivly need to break shit accept no substitutes :roflmao:  and by the way prohoppers not fuckin around with that cutty that almost got stuck up in the GOD DAMN TREE  :wow:  in that video wacth out BMH  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


post the video- lets see it


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2009, 10:32 AM~14897715
> *post the video- lets see it
> *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8lJXhJLNR8


 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Aug 27 2009, 11:08 AM~14897494
> *Shit i just got done cleaning my trunk up after the fucking pumphead shot off the block and stripped all four holes,, I had a few washers and a few nuttz! guess I didnt have enough thread but shit it looked like plenty,, I got four good licks trying to hop the car and then motor was spinning free,, took the motor off and fucking oil was spilling everywhere! seals gone of course  :cheesy:
> *



haha..see this topic isnt so bad afterall lol


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 10:35 AM~14897749
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8lJXhJLNR8
> :0
> *


DAMN- thats pretty fuccin impressive- Jus imagine if they used some stuff made with some quality :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2009, 10:44 AM~14897852
> *DAMN- thats pretty fuccin impressive- Jus imagine if they used some stuff made with some quality :biggrin:
> *



uttt oohhhhhh wheres ron at someones leaving the dark side hno:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 10:53 AM~14897931
> *uttt oohhhhhh wheres ron at someones leaving the dark side  hno:
> 
> 
> ...



See TODD- thats the difference with us over here on THE DARKSIDE- we aint ashamed to give credit where credit is do-- we dont need to do any hating-- we jus leave that upto everybody else :cheesy: 

OH- and as far as me LEAVIN THE DARKSIDE-- ROn knows whats up-


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2009, 11:30 AM~14898332
> *See TODD- thats the difference with us over here on THE DARKSIDE- we aint ashamed to give credit where credit is do-- we dont need to do any hating-- we jus leave that upto everybody else  :cheesy:
> 
> OH- and as far as me LEAVIN THE DARKSIDE-- ROn knows whats up-
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YES SIRRRR just takin a shot at ya :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2009, 11:30 AM~14898332
> *See TODD- thats the difference with us over here on THE DARKSIDE- we aint ashamed to give credit where credit is do-- we dont need to do any hating-- we jus leave that upto everybody else  :cheesy:
> 
> OH- and as far as me LEAVIN THE DARKSIDE-- ROn knows whats up-
> *


true talk. i was just talking to ron the other day about some of his "competetion" 
nothing but positive stuff... of course we never talked about prohopper lol


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

sounds like you had too big of a head on the wrong kind of block. You needed a steel block or aluminum with steel threaded inserts. You may have also torqued the head too tight and started to strip the threads b4 you even hit the switch ... Just some thoughts

Oops. This was supposed to be a quote to the head blowing off the block...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 11:42 AM~14898455
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  YES SIRRRR just takin a shot at ya  :biggrin:
> *



Its cool- I dont mind some shots takin at me.. :biggrin: 

By the way- I never saw a reply fROm you to my SUBSTITUTE post I left for you in one of the other topics


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 27 2009, 11:47 AM~14898504
> *true talk. i was just talking to ron the other day about some of his "competetion"
> nothing but positive stuff... of course we never talked about prohopper lol
> *


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2009, 11:56 AM~14898608
> *Its cool- I dont mind some shots takin at me..  :biggrin:
> 
> By the way- I never saw a reply fROm you to my SUBSTITUTE post I left  for you in one of the other topics
> *


 :dunno: where


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 27 2009, 11:47 AM~14898504
> *true talk. i was just talking to ron the other day about some of his "competetion"
> nothing but positive stuff... of course we never talked about prohopper lol
> *


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: .TODD, 1usamotorsports.com












:biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 01:02 PM~14898680
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: .TODD, 1usamotorsports.com
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2009, 11:19 AM~14897583
> *You got me all confused with this post- can you give me more details??
> 
> *



I think hes sayin "quit talkin and hop your shit " . Or "move your switches not your mouth" .


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

got it SWIPH 
:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

hows that caprice tommy?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 27 2009, 12:08 PM~14898743
> *I think hes sayin "quit talkin and hop your shit " . Or "move your switches not your mouth" .
> *


DAMN- those are some good ones-- I think Im gonna have to make those words famous for ya.  
As far as me hoppin my shit- Im ready when you are (or my Vegas bROther). are yall comin upto Pueblo in SEPTEMBER??


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2009, 12:52 PM~14899263
> *DAMN- those are some good ones--  I think Im gonna have to make those words famous for ya.
> As far as me hoppin my shit- Im ready when you are (or my Vegas bROther). are yall comin upto Pueblo in SEPTEMBER??
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 12:55 PM~14899302
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


NOW NOW TODD- Im not one for callin peeps out- HELL,MY FIRST TIME HOPPIN MY CAR was on the arena floor of the Denver LRM show bac in July-- whether I had weak coils or not- Im happy with jus tippin the 70inch mark by a few inches.
Point bein is- I AINT SCAAAAAAAAAAAARED  
:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2009, 01:04 PM~14899391
> *NOW NOW TODD- Im not one for callin peeps out- HELL,MY FIRST TIME HOPPIN MY CAR was on the arena floor of the Denver LRM show bac in July-- whether I had weak coils or not- Im happy with jus tippin the 70inch mark by a few inches.
> Point bein is- I AINT SCAAAAAAAAAAAARED
> :biggrin:
> *



nice  i wish LRM would come out this way :angry: back bumper spread :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 12:15 PM~14898820
> *hows that caprice tommy?
> *


its still just chillin. just need to put the junk in the trunk then she is back on the bumper


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 27 2009, 01:10 PM~14899454
> *its still just chillin. just need to put the junk in the trunk then she is back on the bumper
> *



i thought you had it workin? any projects goin down in lab :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2009, 01:04 PM~14899391
> *NOW NOW TODD- Im not one for callin peeps out- HELL,MY FIRST TIME HOPPIN MY CAR was on the arena floor of the Denver LRM show bac in July-- whether I had weak coils or not- Im happy with jus tippin the 70inch mark by a few inches.
> Point bein is- I AINT SCAAAAAAAAAAAARED
> :biggrin:
> *


WILL THIS "HOPPER OF YOURS" BE IN VEGAS FOR THE AFTER HOP?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 27 2009, 02:38 PM~14899733
> *WILL THIS "HOPPER OF YOURS" BE IN VEGAS FOR THE AFTER HOP?
> *



Aint gonna happen. Hes all talk . Just a cheerleader .


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 27 2009, 01:38 PM~14899733
> *WILL THIS "HOPPER OF YOURS" BE IN VEGAS FOR THE AFTER HOP?
> *



wish i was out there to go to the super show


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 27 2009, 01:38 PM~14899733
> *WILL THIS "HOPPER OF YOURS" BE IN VEGAS FOR THE AFTER HOP?
> *


If I can get one of my bROthers to take it out there for me it will-- but I wont be aROund- Ill be gone for a while :angry: 



> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 27 2009, 01:45 PM~14899799
> *Aint gonna happen. Hes all talk . Just a cheerleader .
> *


COme to PUEBLO and well see jus how much of a cheerleader I am- its only up the highway fROm you


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2009, 03:10 PM~14900061
> *If I can get one of my bROthers to take it out there for me it will-- but I wont be aROund- Ill be gone for a while :angry:
> COme to PUEBLO and well see jus how much of a cheerleader I am- its only up the highway fROm you
> *



Bro , you better hook it up with some gas ! Thats a long drive to give you a serving .  :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 27 2009, 02:11 PM~14900079
> *Bro , you better hook it up with some gas ! Thats a long drive to give you a serving .    :biggrin:
> *


I aint gonna give ya no gas-- but Ill make sure that big mouth of yours is well fed :biggrin: 

Besides- I gotta make the drive to TX the week after the show anyways- so I need all the gas money I can get


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2009, 03:13 PM~14900097
> *I aint gonna give ya no gas-- but Ill make sure that big mouth of yours is well fed  :biggrin:
> 
> Besides- I gotta make the drive to TX the week after the show anyways- so I need all the gas money I can get
> *




Take out 20 batteries from your trunk and just leave the remaining 12 batteries . That will save you gas . Then dump off the steel plates and leave them at home . You will save gas for the trip big time homie for your trip to texas.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2009, 02:13 PM~14900097
> *I aint gonna give ya no gas-- but Ill make sure that big mouth of yours is well fed  :biggrin:
> 
> Besides- I gotta make the drive to TX the week after the show anyways- so I need all the gas money I can get
> *



driving or trailor?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 03:17 PM~14900132
> *driving or trailor?
> *



Prob on a train since his car so damn heavy . If he pulls it with a dually Im sure he will have to go through the scales with it . Might even red flag him for being over loaded. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 27 2009, 02:16 PM~14900120
> *Take out 20 batteries from your trunk and just leave the remaining 12 batteries . That will save you gas . Then dump off the steel plates and leave them at home . You will save gas for the trip big time homie for your trip to texas.
> *


My car has 16- OH WAIT- maybe Im cheating cause I have the one that runs the motor bac there to- that makes 17. ANd I dont know whos trunk you've been lookin in-- but sure aint mine with all that bullshit..

But my trip to Texas is a little differnt than your thinkin anyways-- my car aint goin with me :angry:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 27 2009, 02:18 PM~14900146
> *Prob on a train since his car so damn heavy . If he pulls it with a dually Im sure he will have to go through the scales with it . Might even red flag him for being over loaded.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: OMG this is out of control in here :biggrin: you guys must be best buddies


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2009, 02:25 PM~14900223
> *My car has 16- OH WAIT- maybe Im cheating cause I have the one that runs the motor bac there to- that makes 17. ANd I dont know whos trunk you've been lookin in-- but sure aint mine with all that bullshit..
> 
> But my trip to Texas is a little differnt than your thinkin anyways-- my car aint goin with me :angry:
> *



:wow: 17 batteries in 1 trunk


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 27 2009, 02:18 PM~14900146
> *Prob on a train since his car so damn heavy . If he pulls it with a dually Im sure he will have to go through the scales with it . Might even red flag him for being over loaded.  :biggrin:
> *


YA-- when ya got 1200lbs of batteries in the trunk- it aint exactly considered lite :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 02:25 PM~14900227
> *:roflmao:  OMG this is out of control in here  :biggrin:  you guys must be best buddies
> *


NO NOT REALLY- he jus feels better takin shots at the hopper new to the game- cause he knows ROn will shut him down everytime :0 
Its cool wit me- I love havin me some fun
:biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2009, 03:31 PM~14900281
> *NO NOT REALLY- he jus feels better takin shots at the hopper new to the game- cause he knows ROn will shut him down everytime  :0
> Its cool wit me-  I love havin me some fun
> :biggrin:
> *



LOL U have been bumpin your cock suckers everytime I post brotha. 
What does ron shut down?????????????????????????/ LOL . Dammn thats some good head you do there . :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 27 2009, 02:33 PM~14900296
> *LOL U have been bumpin your cock suckers everytime I post brotha.
> What does ron shut down?????????????????????????/ LOL  . Dammn thats some good head you do there .  :cheesy:
> *


You are the one that had to try and speak up for your customers- I SPEAK FOR MYSELF-- I keep it real 100 all the time. So go ahead and keep yappin :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2009, 03:36 PM~14900321
> *You are the one that had to try and speak up for your customers- I SPEAK FOR MYSELF-- I keep it real 100 all the time. So go ahead and keep yappin :biggrin:
> *




Look , you are a rookie. You dont speak for yourself . You just involved ron . You need to handle your own shit first. You dont "speak for yourself" Look at your last post dumb ass. 
And no you dont keep it 100 all the time . Its all opinion bullshit that you post . You have not even proved SHIT,Nothing, nada , squat. 
I do keep it real . Ive done that . You tube the shit , ask sombody if you dont believe it . But dont come at me twisted like you think you know it all . Prove it then talk. Rookie.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 27 2009, 02:42 PM~14900381
> *Look , you are a rookie. You dont speak for yourself . You just involved ron . You need to handle your own shit first.  You dont "speak for yourself" Look at your last post  dumb ass.
> And no you dont keep it 100 all the time . Its all opinion bullshit that you post . You have not even proved SHIT,Nothing, nada , squat.
> I do keep it real . Ive done that . You tube the shit , ask sombody if you dont believe it . But dont come at me twisted like you think you know it all . Prove it then talk. Rookie.
> *


DAMN FOOL- you are funny as a muthafucca. How did I involve ROn- jus cause I said you try and take shots at me- cause you know ROn will shut ya down?? Come on now-- stop gettin so hurt Ive youtubed ya-- TODD had me do it ealier and I gave ya credit- that shit was gettin up-- so stop ya lil girl bullshit already. AS far as comin at you twisted-- PULL YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR ASS- OR THE DIC OUT YA MOUTH- cause I aint said shit ABOUT YOUR SHIT- you be the one yappin TRYIN to act like you know bout me. Like I said when you first started talkin shit- COME TO PUEBLO :uh:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

well gil.....were out here all single pumped cars...
i have a 82 wagon thats almost done...simngle pro hopper piston 8 batteries

CALIRIDERS has a single pump ls with 12 batteries pro hopper


big d from rollerz only vegas has a single pumped piston PRO HOPPER piston off 12 batteries

and as far as that goes...right now to this day...black magic dont have a single pump car yet...and im sure ron is gonna build one...just to shut me up....but untill then
the pro hopper cars out here havent been beaten...does video lie????

gil...hit me up brother...


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 27 2009, 02:42 PM~14900381
> *Look , you are a rookie. You dont speak for yourself . You just involved ron . You need to handle your own shit first.  You dont "speak for yourself" Look at your last post  dumb ass.
> And no you dont keep it 100 all the time . Its all opinion bullshit that you post . You have not even proved SHIT,Nothing, nada , squat.
> I do keep it real . Ive done that . You tube the shit , ask sombody if you dont believe it . But dont come at me twisted like you think you know it all . Prove it then talk. Rookie.
> *


 :0


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: LASVEGASROLLERZ, SWIPH, fesboogie, THE CUSTOMIZER, 1usamotorsports.com, Bio Hazard, mrcadillac, JuicedBenz


sup bROther


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2009, 02:50 PM~14900488
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: LASVEGASROLLERZ, SWIPH, fesboogie, THE CUSTOMIZER, 1usamotorsports.com, Bio Hazard, mrcadillac, JuicedBenz
> sup bROther
> *


Not much- jus havin some fun :biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

im doing pro hopper tattoos for free :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2009, 03:48 PM~14900450
> *DAMN FOOL- you are funny as a muthafucca. How did I involve ROn- jus cause I said you try and take shots at me- cause you know ROn will shut ya down?? Come on now-- stop gettin so hurt Ive youtubed ya-- TODD had me do it ealier and I gave ya credit- that shit was gettin up-- so stop ya lil girl bullshit already. AS far as comin at you twisted-- PULL YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR ASS- OR THE DIC OUT YA MOUTH- cause I aint said shit ABOUT YOUR SHIT- you be the one yappin TRYIN to act like you know bout me. Like I said when you first started talkin shit- COME TO PUEBLO :uh:
> *



Thats what I thought . Dont throw peoples names at me sayin he or she will shut me down bullshit. Handle your own shit cuz I handle mine . If you want to hop or dance against me , take out the 30 extra batts you got make it legal then its a hop off. Just dont try to go get your idol ron or a homie to do your work . In other words HANDLE your OWN ride .


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: wow :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2009, 03:53 PM~14900523
> *Not much- jus havin some fun :biggrin:
> *



If I was your rollerz president I would of put your ass on cleaning members rides or probation or somthing . Theres gotta be a rule on 'Dont be a jack ass" or somthing . Damn . :angry:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

wheres happy at i know hes lurking somewhere in the shadows with that cutlass


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 27 2009, 02:55 PM~14900548
> *Thats what I thought . Dont throw peoples names at me sayin he or she will shut me down bullshit. Handle your own shit  cuz I handle mine . If you want to hop or dance against me , take out the 30 extra batts you got make it legal then its a hop off. Just dont try to go get your idol ron or a homie to do your work . In other words HANDLE your OWN ride .
> *


COME TO PUEBLO- and we will hop.. and if you want me to pull out my* 1 EXTRA *bettery when I DRIVE into the Pit- I got no pROblem with that. 
ANd If I hopped my car for the 1st time ON THE SWITH in fROnt of 5 to 10 thousand people - why wouldnt I do it now. Go youtube the denver show- THAT WAS MY FIRST TIME EVER HOPPIN A CAR- NOT JUS MY CAR- I MEAN ANY CAR.. SO TRUST ME- I DAMN SURE AINT GONNA HAVE ANYBODY ELSE DO IT FOR NOW..


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

hno: hno: :wow: :wow: switchin gears in here


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2009, 04:00 PM~14900598
> *COME TO PUEBLO- and we will hop.. and if you want me to pull out my 1 EXTRA bettery when I DRIVE into the Pit- I got no pROblem with that.
> ANd If I hopped my car for the 1st time ON THE SWITH in fROnt of 5 to 10 thousand people - why wouldnt I do it now.  Go youtube the denver show- THAT WAS MY FIRST TIME EVER HOPPIN A CAR- NOT JUS MY CAR- I MEAN ANY CAR.. SO TRUST ME- I DAMN SURE AINT GONNA HAVE ANYBODY ELSE DO IT FOR NOW..
> 
> *



What is the title bro? On you tube.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 27 2009, 02:58 PM~14900575
> *If I was your rollerz president I would of put your ass on cleaning members rides or probation or somthing . Theres gotta be a rule on 'Dont be a jack ass" or somthing . Damn .  :angry:
> *


OH SHIT- are you gonna go on the list to of CRYIN R.O. come on now-- dont get me started. :uh:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2009, 02:58 PM~14900579
> *wheres happy at i know hes lurking somewhere in the shadows with that cutlass
> *



the one that says black magic killer on it?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 27 2009, 03:01 PM~14900619
> *What is the title bro? On you tube.
> *


DENVER SUPER SHOW. the 1st video at the end... SHit I aint ashamed of it AT ALL


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

what went down just havin fun :biggrin: 

QUOTE(.TODD @ Aug 27 2009, 10:22 AM) 
you told me you were down with CCE 



Now thats some funny shit right there TODD-- everybody and they mama knows what I think bout CCE - especialy thier whammy tank prices 

CCE = when you absolutly positivly need to break shit accept no substitutes and by the way prohoppers not fuckin around with that cutty that almost got stuck up in the GOD DAMN TREE in that video wacth out BMH 



QUOTE(SWIPH @ Aug 27 2009, 10:32 AM) 
post the video- lets see it 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8lJXhJLNR8


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2009, 04:03 PM~14900648
> *DENVER SUPER SHOW. the 1st video at the end... SHit I aint ashamed of it AT ALL
> *



No fuckin wonder , I thought it was under patato chips or lays chips or somthin . My bad . I will look out for it . :biggrin: 










































































Im just fuckin with you! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> No fuckin wonder , I thought it was under patato chips or lays chips or somthin . My bad . I will look out for it . :biggrin:
> Im just fuckin with you! :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> > No fuckin wonder , I thought it was under patato chips or lays chips or somthin . My bad . I will look out for it . :biggrin:
> > Im just fuckin with you! :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> > YA- I thought it would have been to- since I only hit a little above 70. I was so much of a VIRGIN at that hop I didnt even think bout my springs bein weak- or the fact my fROnt tires only had 50psi in em- BUT FUC IT- IM PROUD OF MY FIRST TIME ON THE SWITCH
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 03:29 PM~14900927
> *:thumbsup:  you already know what my first time on the switch looked like  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


NOPE- I sure dont- how bout you post the video so I can see it :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

the bitch bumpers by the way  i just missed it a few times shit moves around alot from the door :biggrin: 

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2qbvvwg&s=5


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 04:37 PM~14901008
> *the bitch bumpers by the way    i just missed it a few times shit moves around alot from the door  :biggrin:
> 
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2qbvvwg&s=5
> *


  Good video!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

it aint 100 inchs like you radical WESTCOASTERS over there but i hold my own for a single :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Good hop Swiph , I just checked it out.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 03:39 PM~14901035
> *it aint 100 inchs like you radical WESTCOASTERS over there but i hold my own for a single  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN- that was your 1st time on the switch- and you did it fROm the door- THATS SOME GANGSTA SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 27 2009, 03:41 PM~14901051
> *Good hop Swiph , I just checked it out.
> *


Thanks  
.. I was waitin for you to make fun of the fire in my trunk-- or the fan fallin off- or maybe even the lower radiator hose comin loose and pissing all over the floor :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2009, 04:52 PM~14901165
> *Thank
> s.. I was waitin for you to make fun of the fire in my trunk-- or the fan fallin off- or maybe even the lower radiator hose comin loose and pissing all over the  floor :biggrin:
> *



haha..no but i will..thats some awesome shit...should have brought gram crackers, mashmellow and some hersey chocolate so i could make a smore..then id use ur fluid from the radiator to put out the fire..and the fan could be used to cool down the food...we can go have a picnic with that car

haha just busting ur balls


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 27 2009, 03:54 PM~14901180
> *haha..no but i will..thats some awesome shit...should have brought gram crackers, mashmellow and some hersey chocolate so i could make a smore..then id use ur fluid from the radiator to put out the fire..and the fan could be used to cool down the food...we can go have a picnic with that car
> 
> haha just busting ur balls
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 27 2009, 03:54 PM~14901180
> *haha..no but i will..thats some awesome shit...should have brought gram crackers, mashmellow and some hersey chocolate so i could make a smore..then id use ur fluid from the radiator to put out the fire..and the fan could be used to cool down the food...we can go have a picnic with that car
> 
> haha just busting ur balls
> *


 :uh: atleast he does over 20"




:0 









































:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 04:09 PM~14901293
> *:uh: atleast he does over 20"
> :0
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 03:01 PM~14900623
> *the one that says black magic killer on it?
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Where is Happy at???


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2009, 03:51 PM~14901151
> *DAMN- that was your 1st time on the switch- and you did it fROm the door- THATS SOME GANGSTA SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin:  yes sir first time on the switch did it from the door i atually did it because i coulnt find the cord come to find out about a week later it was unfer the driver seat :uh: :biggrin: but fuck it


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2009, 04:14 PM~14901336
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *




:0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 04:33 PM~14901480
> *:biggrin:    yes sir first time on the switch did it from the door i atually did it because i coulnt find the cord come to find out about a week later it was unfer the driver seat  :uh:  :biggrin:  but fuck it
> *


sic wit it homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 27 2009, 02:55 PM~14900548
> *Thats what I thought . Dont throw peoples names at me sayin he or she will shut me down bullshit. Handle your own shit  cuz I handle mine . If you want to hop or dance against me , take out the 30 extra batts you got make it legal then its a hop off. Just dont try to go get your idol ron or a homie to do your work . In other words HANDLE your OWN ride .
> *


wooohoooo!!!!!!!!!!! THERE ARE NO RULES TO THIS SHIT! AINT NO MORE LOWRIDER RULES!AND EVEN THEN THEY ONLY APPLY TO THE LRM SHOW HOPPS... THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS CHEATING IN THESE STREETS IF YOU CALL SOMEONE OUT.... HANDLE IT.... SINGLE VS SINGLE DOUBLE VS DOUBLES..WEIGHT NO WEIGHT. RUN YOUR MOUTH AND WELL YOU BETTER BE ABLE TO HANDLE IT OTHER WISE YOUR JUST A FUCKING CRYBABY JUST MY 2CENTS


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 05:09 PM~14901293
> *:uh: atleast he does over 20"
> :0
> :biggrin:
> *



Hey now they credited me with 29 inches lol


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 27 2009, 04:52 PM~14901664
> *wooohoooo!!!!!!!!!!! THERE ARE NO RULES TO THIS SHIT! AINT NO MORE LOWRIDER RULES!AND EVEN THEN THEY ONLY APPLY TO THE LRM SHOW HOPPS... THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS CHEATING IN THESE STREETS IF YOU CALL SOMEONE OUT.... HANDLE IT.... SINGLE VS SINGLE DOUBLE VS DOUBLES..WEIGHT NO WEIGHT. RUN YOUR MOUTH AND WELL YOU BETTER BE ABLE TO HANDLE IT OTHER WISE YOUR JUST A FUCKING CRYBABY JUST MY 2CENTS
> *


interesting


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 27 2009, 04:52 PM~14901664
> *wooohoooo!!!!!!!!!!! THERE ARE NO RULES TO THIS SHIT! AINT NO MORE LOWRIDER RULES!AND EVEN THEN THEY ONLY APPLY TO THE LRM SHOW HOPPS... THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS CHEATING IN THESE STREETS IF YOU CALL SOMEONE OUT.... HANDLE IT.... SINGLE VS SINGLE DOUBLE VS DOUBLES..WEIGHT NO WEIGHT. RUN YOUR MOUTH AND WELL YOU BETTER BE ABLE TO HANDLE IT OTHER WISE YOUR JUST A FUCKING CRYBABY JUST MY 2CENTS
> *


I still wanna see him fit 42 batteries in the trunk of my 64- since thats what he said I have :biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 27 2009, 04:28 PM~14901421
> *Where is Happy at???
> *



thats what im saying....i know hell be here for supershow...


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 27 2009, 04:52 PM~14901664
> *wooohoooo!!!!!!!!!!! THERE ARE NO RULES TO THIS SHIT! AINT NO MORE LOWRIDER RULES!AND EVEN THEN THEY ONLY APPLY TO THE LRM SHOW HOPPS... THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS CHEATING IN THESE STREETS IF YOU CALL SOMEONE OUT.... HANDLE IT.... SINGLE VS SINGLE DOUBLE VS DOUBLES..WEIGHT NO WEIGHT. RUN YOUR MOUTH AND WELL YOU BETTER BE ABLE TO HANDLE IT OTHER WISE YOUR JUST A FUCKING CRYBABY JUST MY 2CENTS
> *


 :h5:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2009, 05:19 PM~14901885
> *I still wanna see him fit 42 batteries in the trunk of my 64- since thats what he said I have :biggrin:
> *


I AINT SIDING WITH NO ONE HERE THIS LAME ASS TOPIC WAS STARTED BY SOMEONE WHO CANT JUST SAY WHAT THEY WANNA SAY OUT LOUD. BUT 1USAMOTOR DOES MAKE A DAM GOOD POINT HANDLE YOUR OWN SHIT.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 26 2009, 08:28 PM~14891237
> *I'm sure it could be. when I or O.J install we cut the bolt to the rite length, But from time to time some of the other guys that work here jump in and lend a hand....I don't like it , but at least they are a grade 5 or better washer, that wont flex or bend around the bolt like those cheap home depot washers,when the pump builds pressure... And by no means am I condoning it .  :cheesy:
> *


well said


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

all i gotta say is daaaaaaaaaaam :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 27 2009, 07:02 PM~14902268
> *I AINT SIDING WITH NO ONE HERE THIS LAME ASS TOPIC WAS STARTED BY SOMEONE WHO CANT JUST SAY WHAT THEY WANNA SAY OUT LOUD. BUT 1USAMOTOR DOES MAKE A DAM GOOD POINT HANDLE YOUR OWN SHIT.
> *


WTF. Umm I believe I said exactly what I wanted to say. The topic had nothing to do with the gear itself It was about the unprofessional installation of it straight from the company in my opinion. What more is there to say


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2009, 05:19 PM~14901885
> *I still wanna see him fit 42 batteries in the trunk of my 64- since thats what he said I have :biggrin:
> *



it can be done :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 27 2009, 08:48 PM~14903522
> *WTF. Umm I believe I said exactly what I wanted to say. The topic had nothing to do with the gear itself was about the unprofessional installation of it straight from the company. What more is there to say
> *



But the point was also that all companys do it . BM says its ok if the washers meet a certain grade :scrutinize: . 
As for me , hell I do it all the time . Nuts as washers . As long as it bangs back bumper all day long , then its all gravy.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 27 2009, 07:55 PM~14903610
> *But the point was also that all companys do it . BM says its ok if the washers meet a certain grade  :scrutinize: .
> As for me , hell I do it all the time . Nuts as washers . As long as it bangs back bumper all day long , then its all gravy.
> *



washers, nuts,elevator weight . lead,medal ,bumper removal ,piviot shift , pushin on the back bumper , balloon tires, ahhhh what ever it takes for the mighty back bumper :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 27 2009, 08:55 PM~14903610
> *But the point was also that all companys do it . BM says its ok if the washers meet a certain grade  :scrutinize: .
> As for me , hell I do it all the time . Nuts as washers . As long as it bangs back bumper all day long , then its all gravy.
> *



Ya companies do it and it's usually 1 per bolt for torquing the bolts down. but the amount that where used on all the bolts is astonishing to me. I just think from a product coming from a company it should have correct parts used. Now what the owner does from there is up to them.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 27 2009, 09:05 PM~14903745
> *Ya companies do it. But the amount that where used on all the bolts is astonishing to me. I just think from a product coming from a company it should have correct parts used. Now what the owner does from there is up to them.
> *




Bro they just washers . It aint gonna kill yer ride ! Would it be ok if they were powder coated?? :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 27 2009, 08:08 PM~14903797
> *Bro they just washers . It aint gonna kill yer ride ! Would it be ok if they were powder coated??  :biggrin:
> *



:twak: hell no stop half stepin fucker you gotta triple chrome them bitchs :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 09:11 PM~14903827
> *:twak:  hell no stop half stepin fucker you gotta triple chrome them bitchs  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 27 2009, 08:14 PM~14903878
> *:roflmao:
> *



and i dont fuck around i do it all the way or not at all, i want them engraved too


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 08:11 PM~14903827
> *:twak:  hell no stop half stepin fucker you gotta triple chrome them bitchs  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN FOO.............U LIVE ON LIL????


GO WORK ON UR CAR OR SOMESHIT























MAYBE WORK ON A MOTOR.................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 27 2009, 09:08 PM~14903797
> *Bro they just washers . It aint gonna kill yer ride ! Would it be ok if they were powder coated??  :biggrin:
> *



I know they r washers lol. I'm just saying that many was over kill. Should have just used the right bolts.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 27 2009, 09:08 PM~14903797
> *Bro they just washers . It aint gonna kill yer ride ! Would it be ok if they were powder coated??  :biggrin:
> *



I want them dipped in platinum


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 27 2009, 08:14 PM~14903878
> *:roflmao:
> *


WERE THE OG G-FORCE..........(NOT GFII)....JUST MARZOCCHI GEARS W THE G-FORCE STAMP INTO THE BODY??? :dunno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 10:04 PM~14904443
> *WERE THE OG G-FORCE..........(NOT GFII)....JUST MARZOCCHI GEARS W THE G-FORCE STAMP INTO THE BODY??? :dunno:
> *


que


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 27 2009, 09:08 PM~14904500
> *que
> *


U JUST A YOUNG PUP..................U HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IM TALKN BOUT.......  




























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 10:10 PM~14904518
> *U JUST A YOUNG PUP..................U HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IM TALKN BOUT.......
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Haha. Like u already didn't know that. Told you I only been doing this since like 03. Lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 27 2009, 09:12 PM~14904539
> *Haha. Like u already didn't know that. Told you I only been doing this since like 03. Lol
> *


  U MISSED OUT ON ALL THE GOOD PUMPHEADS.............U JUST DONT KNOW............


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 10:14 PM~14904561
> * U MISSED OUT ON ALL THE GOOD PUMPHEADS.............U JUST DONT KNOW............
> *



That's why you're here to show me the way of the good pumpheads lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 27 2009, 09:18 PM~14904615
> *That's why you're here to show me the way of the good pumpheads lol
> *


BEST BET IS FIND A OLD ASS GEAR................UP TO 01.........U WILL SEE THE DIFFERENCE


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MUFASA, .TODD, KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

:0


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 11:19 PM~14904631
> *BEST BET IS FIND A OLD ASS GEAR................UP TO 01.........U WILL SEE THE DIFFERENCE
> *


* are they really that good... better than the now days marzochii??*


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 09:00 PM~14904395
> *DAMN FOO.............U LIVE ON LIL????
> GO WORK ON UR CAR OR SOMESHIT
> MAYBE WORK ON A MOTOR.................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:twak: im gettin shit done dont give me a hard time :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Aug 27 2009, 09:22 PM~14904671
> *i got one of those gears..... are they really that good... better than the now days marzochii??
> *


 :ugh: UMMMMMM NO NOT REALLY....DEPENDS ............SEND IT TO ME AND ILL LET U KNOW IF U HAVE A WINNER........


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 09:23 PM~14904680
> *:twak:  im gettin shit done dont give me a hard time  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


JUSTA STAB IN THE DARK......................BUT U DONT RUN PITBULL PUMPS BY ANY CHANCE???

:dunno:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 09:26 PM~14904713
> *JUSTA STAB IN THE DARK......................BUT U DONT RUN PITBULL PUMPS BY ANY CHANCE???
> 
> :dunno:
> *



:no: :no: :no: why would you say some thing like that


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 09:28 PM~14904734
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> *


OH..............OK


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 09:29 PM~14904748
> *OH..............OK
> *



i can show you the gear if you like :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 wheres my damn 1000 lick mufasa motor at :biggrin: you never pmd me back


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 09:31 PM~14904765
> *i can show you the gear if you like  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  wheres my damn 1000 lick mufasa motor at  :biggrin:  you never pmd me back
> *


I DONT KNOW WHAT UR TALKN BOUT! :dunno:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

let me know when you get that motor so i can hook up 6 batteries to the nose and well see what this purebred does against witch craft BMH :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 09:32 PM~14904780
> *I DONT KNOW WHAT UR TALKN BOUT! :dunno:
> *



dammit i deleted the pms


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 10:19 PM~14904631
> *BEST BET IS FIND A OLD ASS GEAR................UP TO 01.........U WILL SEE THE DIFFERENCE
> *



Well send me one so I can try it lol


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 09:32 PM~14904780
> *I DONT KNOW WHAT UR TALKN BOUT! :dunno:
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 09:34 PM~14904787
> *let me know when you get that motor so i can hook up 6 batteries to the nose and well see what this purebred does against witch craft BMH  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 09:37 PM~14904826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 10:35 PM~14904799
> *dammit i deleted the pms
> *



Nice try on that one. I doubt he will ever give up that info. Maybe sell a motor if he needs some mo ey. But shit I doubt even then lol


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 27 2009, 09:38 PM~14904837
> *Nice try on that one. I doubt he will ever give up that info. Maybe sell a motor if he needs some mo ey. But shit I doubt even then lol
> *



no he didnt give up the info but heres was the plan i was goin gethis address to send the money order send it get a reg triple M motor (MINORLY MUFASA MODIFIED) :biggrin: than i was gonna send a 3 man hit squad to beat the real motor info out of him :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 09:41 PM~14904875
> *no he didnt give up the info but heres was the plan i was goin gethis address to send the money order send it get a reg triple M motor (MINORLY MUFASA MODIFIED)  :biggrin:  than i was gonna send a 3 man hit squad to beat the real motor info out of him  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



U OBVIOUSLY DONT KNOW ME VERY WELL...............


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 09:43 PM~14904912
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> U OBVIOUSLY DONT KNOW ME VERY WELL...............
> *



they were bringing dogs too dammit give me some creadit its only the first attempt you know trial and error goes im sure you do with that coil refinery you got somewhere over there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 09:41 PM~14904875
> *no he didnt give up the info but heres was the plan i was goin gethis address to send the money order send it get a reg triple M motor (MINORLY MUFASA MODIFIED)  :biggrin:  than i was gonna send a 3 man hit squad to beat the real motor info out of him  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

since the debate has changed...lets create a new room...brb.,....ill do it


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 09:46 PM~14904952
> *they were bringing dogs too dammit give me some creadit its only the first attempt you know trial and error goes im sure you do with that coil refinery you got somewhere over there    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OK NOTED


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2009, 09:49 PM~14904990
> *since the debate has changed...lets create a new room...brb.,....ill do it
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

there we go 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=495954


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 27 2009, 06:02 PM~14902268
> *I AINT SIDING WITH NO ONE HERE THIS LAME ASS TOPIC WAS STARTED BY SOMEONE WHO CANT JUST SAY WHAT THEY WANNA SAY OUT LOUD. BUT 1USAMOTOR DOES MAKE A DAM GOOD POINT HANDLE YOUR OWN SHIT.
> *


WHy did he even need to try and make that point when speakin to me?? AInt nobody else on the switch of my car in the video-- so whats the point of it??


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 09:51 PM~14905011
> *OK NOTED
> *



all right smart ass your done im sending the tha wolfs dont sleep!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 09:54 PM~14905058
> *all right smart ass your done im sending the tha wolfs dont sleep!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


BUT U STILL DONT HAVE MY ADDRESS......... :uh:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 09:56 PM~14905078
> *BUT U STILL DONT HAVE MY ADDRESS......... :uh:
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 10:01 PM~14905132
> *they find ppl thats what they do
> *


 :uh: OK.............I WONT SLEEP THEN................




































OH.AND WATCHER WILL BE WAITING AT THE FRONT DOOR


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 09:56 PM~14905078
> *BUT U STILL DONT HAVE MY ADDRESS......... :uh:
> *






aint hard


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 10:04 PM~14905176
> *:uh: OK.............I WONT SLEEP THEN................
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 10:07 PM~14905211
> *aint hard
> 
> 
> ...


TARGET PRACTICE!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 10:09 PM~14905237
> *TARGET PRACTICE!
> 
> 
> ...



hno: no need to get animals involved


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 10:17 PM~14905328
> *hno:  no need to get animals involved
> 
> 
> ...


WELL WHO LET U IN THEN??


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 10:14 PM~14904561
> * U MISSED OUT ON ALL THE GOOD PUMPHEADS.............U JUST DONT KNOW............
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2009, 10:41 PM~14904875
> *no he didnt give up the info but heres was the plan i was goin gethis address to send the money order send it get a reg triple M motor (MINORLY MUFASA MODIFIED)  :biggrin:  than i was gonna send a 3 man hit squad to beat the real motor info out of him  :biggrin:
> *



if it makes u feel any better, the only reason i know the info is becuz he needed the info on where to get the parts from since his supplier went out of buisness and didnt have a computer to locate them and needed some new parts A.S.A.P...thats why i know...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 11:04 PM~14905176
> *:uh: OK.............I WONT SLEEP THEN................
> 
> 
> ...



Can u clone watcher hehe...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 27 2009, 02:38 PM~14899733
> *WILL THIS "HOPPER OF YOURS" BE IN VEGAS FOR THE AFTER HOP?
> *


I think he wont be available



> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Aug 27 2009, 03:10 PM~14900061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gilbert you still here....I took title from you in your own back yard...TEXAS DEATH MATCH.

You do post and you still yapping about shit thats 3 years old...win some new titles ,not some 06 and under shit....Most of which are when you were from CCE...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 24 2009, 01:00 AM~14860082
> *so after talking to the homie on layitlow and phone layitlow member RED63RAG has come over to the darkside and is switching up to the blackmagic family
> *


YOU MEAN SOMEONE ACTUALLY WASTED A PHONE CALL ON YOU?????????


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 28 2009, 07:38 PM~14915412
> *I think he wont be available
> 
> ----------------- :nosad: ------------------
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



GILBERT- this is what I meant by SHUTTIN YOU DOWN


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 28 2009, 08:40 PM~14915434
> *YOU MEAN SOMEONE ACTUALLY WASTED A PHONE CALL ON YOU?????????
> *



dude u got some kind of fucking problem with me or what...


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Aug 28 2009, 07:40 PM~14915434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 28 2009, 11:45 PM~14916858
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



grant it i thought it was funny too, cuz hey we all like a good laugh...until he was talking some shit in another topic so i know he was just being an asshole then


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 28 2009, 07:38 PM~14915412
> *I think he wont be available
> He don't travel...there is weigh stations on the hiways
> Going into the high 90's and 100's I've seen alot more...Most are 18 or 21 and triple pumped,,,,seen it myself   cost to be the boss.
> ...


bet you $200 my car is lighter then yours


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 29 2009, 01:05 AM~14916548
> *dude u got some kind of fucking problem with me or what...
> *


no i think your funny to read.


for some reason Jose Cuervo thought you were a retard. :uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 29 2009, 12:15 AM~14917481
> *bet you $200 my car is lighter then yours
> *


DAMN- I mus have misunderstood ROns post- I thought he was talkin to Gilbert-- you think he was talkin to you??


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 29 2009, 07:51 AM~14918667
> *no i think your funny to read.
> for some reason Jose Cuervo thought you were a retard. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 28 2009, 08:38 PM~14915412
> *I think he wont be available
> He don't travel...there is weigh stations on the hiways
> Going into the high 90's and 100's I've seen alot more...Most are 18 or 21 and triple pumped,,,,seen it myself   cost to be the boss.
> ...






What up ronnie . You still think you won that death match :roflmao: Dont make me POST that VIDEO ! lol . Keep Mind Fuckin yourself into thinking you won . 
LOL ,. Anywayz , I been too busy to keep uP With you . I wont get rusted . I be back . Lrm is falling off anywayz. But I will serve you real soon.  

Ps . I know swiph sleeps with you . Its on liveleak.com. :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 29 2009, 01:08 PM~14919877
> *What up ronnie . You still think you won that death match :roflmao:  Dont make me POST that VIDEO ! lol .  Keep Mind Fuckin yourself into thinking you won .
> LOL ,.  Anywayz , I been too busy to  keep uP With you .  I wont get rusted . I be back . Lrm is falling off anywayz. But I will serve you real soon.
> 
> ...


I got the trophy and money, so yes I won,,,And my shit broke . so did yours, you pulled off to the side ,fixed it and tried to come again...Too Bad ,so sadd....

And you with all this cocksucker and gay shit...Get off Gay youporn....And go install some more air ,that fills your grape. Mas Puto :0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 29 2009, 02:57 PM~14920840
> *I got the trophy and money, so yes I won,,,And my shit broke . so did yours, you pulled off to the side ,fixed it and tried to come again...Too Bad ,so sadd....
> 
> And you with all this cocksucker and gay shit...Get off Gay youporn....And go install some more air ,that fills your grape. Mas Puto :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 29 2009, 01:15 AM~14917481
> *bet you $200 my car is lighter then yours
> *


I'll take that bet...I must be a magican, cuase my car dont get stuck at 85 and is 4'' shorter wheel base....I guess I must have added more of my weight to the front



THATS WHAT I"VE BEEN DOING WRONG all this time :cheesy: 

Cat scales in 1/2 hour...you memeber the truck stop...member :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 29 2009, 04:24 PM~14921351
> *I'll take that bet...I must be a magican, cuase my car dont get stuck at 85 and is 4'' shorter wheel base....I guess I must have added more of my weight to the front
> THATS WHAT I"VE BEEN DOING WRONG all this time :cheesy:
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 29 2009, 03:57 PM~14920840
> *I got the trophy and money, so yes I won,,,And my shit broke . so did yours, you pulled off to the side ,fixed it and tried to come again...Too Bad ,so sadd....
> 
> And you with all this cocksucker and gay shit...Get off Gay youporn....And go install some more air ,that fills your grape. Mas Puto :0
> *




Hold up now , I just seen the tape right now . For the record , I didnt break down . You did .
What happened was I danced , ( out danced you) then the 90 seconds was up . You danced then your truck fell apart like Lego blocks with the pumps . Then I did a little somthin somthin and served you desert after you danced . 
Then when you won I told nick wtf How??? He said " well well he did da sied to sied " you kno . 
I was like wtf??? lol . Well I guess you got alittle cheddar for the long trip . ha .
Im not mad at you . You did drive far and made it through them scales. For that you deserve it man .


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 29 2009, 04:24 PM~14921351
> *I'll take that bet...I must be a magican, cuase my car dont get stuck at 85 and is 4'' shorter wheel base....I guess I must have added more of my weight to the front
> THATS WHAT I"VE BEEN DOING WRONG all this time :cheesy:
> 
> ...


AND ITS 89 STUCK SO WHAT DOES THAT MEAN WHEN ITS IN MOTION???DONT BE A HATER.. AND YA YOU KEEP IT REAL, REAL FUCKING FUNNY. BUT LET ME SEE IF I CAN FIND VIDEO AND WE,LL SEE HOW REAL IT IS?

HERES MY CAR WITH 2 GUYS PULLING IT DOWN 


http://s94.photobucket.com/albums/l120/cal...current=719.flv

*HERES YOUR WITH HOW MANY AND IT STILL WONT BUDGE???? I COUNT 5 *


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 29 2009, 05:38 PM~14921753
> *AND ITS 89 STUCK SO WHAT DOES THAT MEAN WHEN ITS IN MOTION???DONT BE A HATER.. AND YA YOU KEEP IT REAL, REAL FUCKING FUNNY.  BUT LET ME SEE IF I CAN FIND VIDEO AND WE,LL SEE HOW REAL IT IS?
> 
> HERES MY CAR WITH 2 GUYS PULLING IT DOWN
> ...













what the fuck goin with the weight out there :uh: :biggrin: 

that 1st one was an as bmh was workin there that was an ass kicken at it finest :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 29 2009, 06:38 PM~14921753
> *AND ITS 89 STUCK SO WHAT DOES THAT MEAN WHEN ITS IN MOTION???DONT BE A HATER.. AND YA YOU KEEP IT REAL, REAL FUCKING FUNNY.  BUT LET ME SEE IF I CAN FIND VIDEO AND WE,LL SEE HOW REAL IT IS?
> 
> HERES MY CAR WITH 2 GUYS PULLING IT DOWN
> ...


You rite ,,,stuck at 111....I let the chains out just to do something for the crowd...
2 foot higher,,,, But it does an easy 104 105 not sticking....

And I know you don't want to go to the scale sagainst the cutlass....12 batteries will break your heart... :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 29 2009, 06:20 PM~14922027
> *You rite ,,,stuck at 111....I let the chains out just to do something for the crowd...
> 2 foot higher,,,, But it does an easy 104 105 not sticking....
> 
> ...



FUKIN PROFESSIONAL SWICTH HITTER HIM SELF AKA MR BM im pretty sure that the cutty would of won with the chains but leave them shits on next time and take the win :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 29 2009, 06:20 PM~14922027
> *You rite ,,,stuck at 111....I let the chains out just to do something for the crowd...
> 2 foot higher,,,, But it does an easy 104 105 not sticking....
> 
> ...



:roflmao: i seen you run and try to catch it when it came down you need nikes for all that :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 29 2009, 07:26 PM~14922071
> *FUKIN PROFESSIONAL SWICTH HITTER HIM SELF AKA MR BM im pretty sure that the cutty would of won with the chains but leave them shits on next time and take the win  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


It was all for fun, I knew Shorty was gonna win he did 102 and I got 101, But I told brett I would let it out some....I went 2 links and it was a bit much...... The crowd loved it. I still think gettin stuck aint hopping, but at these hieghts it's a balancing act :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 29 2009, 07:30 PM~14922100
> *:roflmao:  i seen you run and try to catch it when it came down you need nikes for all that  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


Ya some air jordans wouldn't of helped me...I remembered as it was falling the front was dumped...Scared the shit out of the security guys...LOL, Rich was pissed :0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 29 2009, 06:34 PM~14922132
> *Ya some air jordans wouldn't of helped me...I remembered as it was falling the front was dumped...Scared the shit out of the security guys...LOL, Rich was pissed :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 29 2009, 06:34 PM~14922132
> *Ya some air jordans wouldn't of helped me...I remembered as it was falling the front was dumped...Scared the shit out of the security guys...LOL, Rich was pissed :0
> *


YA- that shit was funny as fuc- I didnt know you could move that fast :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 29 2009, 02:57 PM~14920840
> *
> 
> And you with all this cocksucker and gay shit...Get off Gay youporn....And go install some more air ,that fills your grape. Mas Puto :0
> *


YA- he be talkin *** shit all the time- I dont even want to reply to him- Im thinkin my comments turn his ****** ass on or somethin.. Im gonna have to jus ignore his punk ass fROm now on


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 29 2009, 06:20 PM~14922027
> *You rite ,,,stuck at 111....I let the chains out just to do something for the crowd...
> 2 foot higher,,,, But it does an easy 104 105 not sticking....
> 
> ...


I LIKE HOW YOU MAKE IT SOUND GOOD BUT THAT AINT THE CASE MY SHIT IS LIGHTER AND u KNOW IT!!! AND MINE WOULD DO THE SAME BUT I LIKE MY RADIATOR SUPPORT KNOW WHAT I MEAN BUT I DIDNT NEED 5 GUYs TO PULL MY SHIT DOWN ONLY 2,, BUT WAIT IF IT DOES 104 105 NOT STICKIN AND SHORTY ONLY DID 102 YOU SAID FUCK IT ILL JUST GET STUCK.. YOU always say stuck is gay what happen lets just hit the scales then put it on the bumper!!!SOUND GOOD :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

THHAAANKK GAWD!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 30 2009, 02:35 AM~14924961
> *I LIKE HOW YOU MAKE IT SOUND GOOD BUT THAT AINT THE CASE MY SHIT IS LIGHTER AND u KNOW IT!!! AND MINE WOULD DO THE SAME BUT I LIKE MY RADIATOR SUPPORT KNOW WHAT I MEAN BUT I DIDNT NEED 5 GUYs TO PULL MY SHIT DOWN ONLY 2,, BUT WAIT IF IT DOES 104 105 NOT STICKIN AND SHORTY ONLY DID 102 YOU SAID FUCK IT ILL JUST GET STUCK.. YOU always say stuck is gay what happen lets just hit the scales then put it on the bumper!!!SOUND GOOD :0  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------

